# 02/04 Raw Discussion Thread: Yeah, tell her thanks but I was coming anyway.



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091828327114002432


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Stephanie, Kurt Angle, Jeff Jarrett, and the inevitable filler that isn't in the preview.

Pass.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"New Era" Preview has Kurt, Steph, Road Dogg, and Jeff Jarrett in it lmfao. Only really interested in what Becky does tbh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Please don't tell me Steph is going to put Charlotte into the Rousey vs Becky match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Please don't tell me Steph is going to put Charlotte into the Rousey vs Becky match.


Everyone keeps saying it's inevitable and while I kinda agree I'm still holding out hope she's not involved in anyway


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm actually looking forward to some of the stuff on the show. Enjoyed last week.

:shrug


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> I'm actually looking forward to some of the stuff on the show. Enjoyed last week.
> 
> :shrug


Same. Interested in seeing wha the likes of Charlotte, Becky, Ronda and Rollins are doing at EC as well as Fastlane.

i enjoyed RAW more than SD this week. Other than the opening segment SD was no good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Same. Interested in seeing wha the likes of Charlotte, Becky, Ronda and Rollins are doing at EC as well as Fastlane.
> 
> i enjoyed RAW more than SD this week. Other than the opening segment SD was no good.


That's exactly the stuff I'm interested in.

:hbk1


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Man is coming around? I'll tune in for that segment alone. There's literally nothing else in that preview that holds any type of interest from me. "Fresh Start" my ass.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Raw has been good lately. Hopefully they build off that Ronda/Becky segment and don't throw Steph in the mix


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> and don't throw Steph in the mix


They already announced that they are doing this.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

�• Stephanie will take credit for the Women's Evolution
• Becky will say, "Ronnie" about five times
• Rousey will get booed by the pro-Piper crowd in Portland

Should be a good segment nonetheless.

I'm hoping we get a promo exchange between Seth and Heyman.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Dean mentioned in the preview. Not surprising, but I'm still wondering what they'll do with him.

But I won't be here for most of the show tomorrow like I usually am, maybe only for the first 45 minutes or so. I'm going to a concert so I'll miss most of it. Will have to catch up with a stream when I get home.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

It will be very interesting to see how they book Becky/Stephanie, I can count the number of times Stephanie has not "gone over" in a segment on one hand in the last decade. For whatever reason they are normally very reluctant to let people look good over her. Ronda and Reigns are the only 2 that come to mind. Strange when you consider how Vince is pretty much the opposite.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I like the symmetry of WrestleMANia this year:

Risen from NXT
Popular with fans
Relationship to a stable
Feuded with BFF
Dominant 'outsider' opponent from MMA
Underdogs
The faces of their feuds
Claim to "The Man"
Metaphorical association with fire
Have worn ring gear with fire motif
Friends IRL
RR winners
Injured knees
CrossFit Jesus & Shesus


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> It will be very interesting to see how they book Becky/Stephanie, I can count the number of times Stephanie has not "gone over" in a segment on one hand in the last decade. For whatever reason they are normally very reluctant to let people look good over her. Ronda and Reigns are the only 2 that come to mind. Strange when you consider how Vince is pretty much the opposite.


Stephanie is a huge fan of Becky so I could see her doing the right thing when it comes to her in the segment.

That is, of course, aside from Steph getting involved in the feud in the first place, we know she'll be all over it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dirtsheets saying Seth won't be on Raw. Yep, there's hardly any reasons for me to watch this week now.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> They already announced that they are doing this.


She's ref?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> She's ref?


Nah, but she is already getting involved.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dirtsheets saying Seth won't be on Raw. Yep, there's hardly any reasons for me to watch this week now.





> We were told that he will only be doing promos with no physicality for the next month on television.


https://www.postwrestling.com/2019/02/03/update-on-several-wwe-performers-that-missed-live-events/

I bet it's mostly part of storyline. They're not letting him take all those F5s on Monday if he was seriously injured.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sincere said:


> https://www.postwrestling.com/2019/02/03/update-on-several-wwe-performers-that-missed-live-events/
> 
> I bet it's mostly part of storyline. They're not letting him take all those F5s on Monday if he was seriously injured.


I was mainly referring to the part of the report that said he wouldn't be used this week.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ive missed Mommy Steph.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Steph is the ref.
It's not for titty flair. She won't be involved.


Steph is more important and needs her WM moment again.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

So I'm guessing Tyler black gets offense on Lesnar tonight. Yawn don't care to see that. Ronda and Becky confrontation should be good.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jersey said:


> So I'm guessing Tyler black gets offense on Lesnar tonight. Yawn don't care to see that. Ronda and Becky confrontation should be good.


I'd be surprised if Lesnar is there tonight, tbh.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock said:


> I'd be surprised if Lesnar is there tonight, tbh.


 I don't want to hear a rollins promo so it would be better if Lesnar shows up.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Lesnar on Raw 3 weeks in a row? I know it's really cold, but did hell already froze over?


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 29, 2019)

Ehh i'm only really interested in what Becky will say other then that i could careless.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thinking Brock would be on tonight.

Let's use our heads.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm interested in hearing more from Becky & Ronda but Stephanie McMahon was the _last_ thing this feud needed. She can't just sit idly by and let something build properly without sticking her nose in it can she.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

I used to get excited when a McMahon would show up on TV. Hard to believe but its true.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's the new era, y'all! Apparently new era means more McMahons! Steph sees that her brother is involved in something on SDL and she can't help but to insert herself in to a WM match build that she should have nothing to do with. I hope that Stephanie doesn't make herself as special guest ref or something for this match. Please God, no.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just the thought of Stephanie emasculating Becky wens3


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Becky needs to slow her role. Rousey can legit shoot fight and all it takes is one stiff shot and Becky will be counting stars... I.e what Lesnar did to Stroman.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Isuzu said:


> Becky needs to slow her role. Rousey can legit shoot fight and all it takes is one stiff shot and Becky will be counting stars... I.e what Lesnar did to Stroman.


I hope this doesn't happen.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I wanna tune in for Becky but to tune into Becky I gotta watch Stephanie McChin.. My god it's like getting cancer and winning the lottery on the same day.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Slackly said:


> It's the new era, y'all! Apparently new era means more McMahons! Steph sees that her brother is involved in something on SDL and she can't help but to insert herself in to a WM match build that she should have nothing to do with. I hope that Stephanie doesn't make herself as special guest ref or something for this match. Please God, no.



Making herself the special referee 9 weeks before WM out of nowhere would be very random. 


My guesses:

1.Steph will kinda protect her creation and tries to reprimand Becky, including the infamous slap.
2.They will turn Ronda by siding with Steph. She'll get booed anyway.
3.Becky gets to destroy Steph, at least on the mic.
4.Announcing it as ME and taking all the credit.
5.Setting up a trade to switch brands now.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Thinking Brock would be on tonight.
> 
> Let's use our heads.


I usually enjoy seeing Brock toss around these vanilla midgets like a javelin, but now that we know Rollins is legit injured, its not that fun. Brock will go over at Mania.

We just gotta wait for final confirmation from Paul Heyman, when he does his "Spoiler, not a Prediction" promo.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Hopefully Becky is in the opening segment so I don't have to watch 3 hours of this God forsaken program.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Nothing in the preview sounds interesting to me. Guess I'll just fast forward until I see Becky and then I'll zone out. 

I just really, reeeeaaaalllyyyyy hope Charlotte stays out of it. Don't need her in the ME hitting her Moonsault that hits nobody, but still kills everyone anyhow.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

ellthom said:


> My god it's like getting cancer and winning the lottery on the same day.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Isuzu said:


> I usually enjoy seeing Brock toss around these vanilla midgets like a javelin, but now that we know Rollins is legit injured, its not that fun. Brock will go over at Mania.
> 
> We just gotta wait for final confirmation from Paul Heyman, when he does his "Spoiler, not a Prediction" promo.


:lmao


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Who replaces Rollins in the event the Flip Diver needs surgery to repair his knee or knees before Mania? This would be a more intriguing storyline.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Rollins injured again? :mj2*


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *Rollins injured again? :mj2*


Yep. Then everyone wants to hate on Vince for not giving the small indie guys a chance... He did with Balor and look what happened? Injury. Vince doesn't even want Rollins in this spot and now we find out he is injured. Keep the belt on Brock is the safe bet


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *Rollins injured again? :mj2*


Still gonna be on the show every week except maybe tonight. It's minor. Still wrestled on it and took all of those F-5's on it and traveled to house shows in Canada over the weekend and is in Portland where Raw is tonight. Whatever it is, it's certainly not hindering him from travelling all over the place with Raw.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Showstop:laugh:per said:


> Still gonna be on the show every week except maybe tonight. It's minor. Still wrestled on it and took all of those F-5's on it and traveled to house shows in Canada over the weekend and is in Portland where Raw is tonight. Whatever it is, it's certainly not hindering him from travelling all over the place with Raw.


"Minor" huh? He is out for at least a month. As recall you can still hobble around on 1 leg to fly to any city to do backstage segments on raw. 


https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/02/03/seth-rollins-out-of-action-for-a-month-due-to-injury/


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092498407351033859


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He'll be back before WrestleMania.

Although, as much as I wish him a fast recovery, whoever the likely replacement would be would make for a better replacement. Unless it's Mcintyre. Most likely it'd be Braun, who I'd much rather see beat Brock (if that's the plan, granted, they'd likely change it) or Vince would just get desperate and offer Ambrose 10 million dollars. I give less than half a shit about Rollins winning the title. The only positive is that it wouldn't be Brock.....until it is again, because even if Rollins gets the title, you know he's losing it back to Brock soon after.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PWInsider reports that Rollins is backstage at Raw tonight:

https://www.pwinsider.com/article/123861/seth-rollins-update.html?p=1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isuzu said:


> Yep. Then everyone wants to hate on Vince for not giving the small indie guys a chance... He did with Balor and look what happened? Injury. Vince doesn't even want Rollins in this spot and now we find out he is injured. Keep the belt on Brock is the safe bet


How many times did HHH get injured over his career?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe Vince should consider ending the one high spot after another after another after another 4-5 times a week with TV + house shows style of wrestling and go back to more brawling and fewer high spots so guys aren't endlessly getting injured, requiring surgery, etc.

Balor
Rollins
Ambrose
Zayn
Owens 
:braun
Jordan

That's just off the top of my head for guys involved in top storylines missing time (or in Jordan's case their in-ring career ending) because of injuries, some requiring surgeries, some not, some missing significant time because of them, in the last 2-3 years. I'm sure there's some I'm forgetting. That's a lot.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> How many times did HHH get injured over his career?


Yeah thats probably the same argument that HHH used to convince Vince to put Rollins in the main event. Now WWE is needing to start backup plans.

Injuring the same knee he just had surgery on couple years back is not a good sign.



deepelemblues said:


> Maybe Vince should consider ending the one high spot after another after another after another 4-5 times a week with TV + house shows style of wrestling and go back to more brawling and fewer high spots so guys aren't endlessly getting injured, requiring surgery, etc.
> 
> Balor
> Rollins
> ...


after the debacle match between Ambrose and Rollins where the fans chanted "boring", and reports said Vince was furious at Rollins? 

Then weeks after Meltzer reported that Rollins was so concerned about boring chants that he would pick up the pace in his matches and do more "high spots", meaning flipping and diving. This is what fans want, and Rollins is killing himself for nothing.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Isuzu said:


> after the debacle match between Ambrose and Rollins where the fans chanted "boring", and reports said Vince was furious at Rollins?
> 
> Then weeks after Meltzer reported that Rollins was so concerned about boring chants that he would pick up the pace in his matches and do more "high spots", meaning flipping and diving. This is what fans want, and Rollins is killing himself for nothing.


What the fans want is compelling drama and there's two ways to do that, compelling dramatic stories with dramatic compelling characters, or action that is compelling and dramatic in and of itself

WWE doesn't do dramatic compelling stories with dramatic compelling characters so all they got left is do 17 high spots every match with guys flying over or through the ropes or off the top turnbuckle or over the barrier or through announce tables, flying 15-20 feet through the air over and over and over again, suicide dives and buckle bombs and superplexes and flipz and monster back body drops with hard landings galore. Takes a toll

In the AE they had dramatic compelling stories with compelling dramatic characters so the action was inherently compelling and dramatic, it didn't need to be 17 high spots every match


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> What the fans want is compelling drama and there's two ways to do that, compelling dramatic stories with dramatic compelling characters, or action that is compelling and dramatic in and of itself
> 
> WWE doesn't do dramatic compelling stories with dramatic compelling characters so all they got left is do 17 high spots every match with guys flying over or through the ropes or off the top turnbuckle or over the barrier or through announce tables, flying 15-20 feet through the air over and over and over again, suicide dives and buckle bombs and superplexes and flipz and monster back body drops with hard landings galore. Takes a toll
> 
> In the AE they had dramatic compelling stories with compelling dramatic characters so the action was inherently compelling and dramatic, it didn't need to be 17 high spots every match


Regardless, we're now left with Seth Rollins not medically cleared to take bups and having to sell this match on his mic skills, which is very lackluster... 
Basically the best case scenario now is he's going into an 'Ass-kicking' contest with 1 leg, literally, gainst Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The match is over 2 months away and some one is acting like Seth is in a wheelchair, meanwhile, he is travelling with Raw everyday of the week and took 6 F-5's since this happened.

The melodrama of some wrestling fans.

:mj4


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

What is Seth's injury ?


----------



## Jeff Rollins (May 11, 2014)

Stalingrad9 said:


> What is Seth's injury ?


According to some he has a knee injury??? Where they got that info from I have no idea as I haven't seen anywhere who has actually said what it is


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Joe Moore said:


> Making herself the special referee 9 weeks before WM out of nowhere would be very random.
> 
> 
> My guesses:
> ...


This is WWE that we are talking about. They just randomly brought out Jeff Jarrett to sing something that was from the mid 90's with Road dogg. Hes even going to have a match vs. Elias.

Steph is always involved in something at WM. Her being special ref would be her insert in the big PPV since Triple H and Steph are trying not to play as heels in this "new era".

Makes no sense to reprimand Becky of anything when Steph has invited her to RAW.

I'm sure that they are having Stephanie on RAW to avoid what happened last week between Rousey and the crowd too. With Becky being there live, i'm sure that Rousey getting startled could happen again.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

2 things that are compelling to me:

1. What Steph does with Becky.

2. Whatever the hell they do with Ambrose, if anything. I imagine it will be something. Even before the news broke, WWE had Dean say "When I first signed with WWE" before he was cut off.

So I'm interested to see if this leads to something significant that makes people further questions work or shoot. To me it's a shoot no matter what. But I want to see if they play with that tonight or if he just floats around.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll only be able to watch the first half hour of Raw today. I'm guessing nothing I'm interested in will happen, cos if Dean does anything, he'll likely be on later on. So later tonight, I'll be back, asking you guys if it was worth it to watch :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'll only be able to watch the first half hour of Raw today. I'm guessing nothing I'm interested in will happen, cos if Dean does anything, he'll likely be on later on. So later tonight, I'll be back, asking you guys if it was worth it to watch :lol





Spoiler: If it is worth to watch



NO, THE ANSWER IS ALWAYS NO :grin2:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'll only be able to watch the first half hour of Raw today. I'm guessing nothing I'm interested in will happen, cos if Dean does anything, he'll likely be on later on. So later tonight, I'll be back, asking you guys if it was worth it to watch :lol


you already know the answers you'll get :lauren


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL guys I meant the Dean part of Raw, not the whole thing :lol I'm not gonna watch the whole thing this week cos I know that Seth won't likely be on either (if that dirtsheet report is to be believed).


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I’ll believe this Rollins injury thing when I see it...


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Steph opening with Becky? Guess they don’t want viewers I’ll probably just catch it on Hulu


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Please Steph, do what you do best with Becky, this is the only time I am rooting for you


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Becky is still limping. I hate to think where they are taking that leg injury angle.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, all set and ready for RAW...


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Hopefully we are in for a good show. Hopefully.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm only excited to see...R-Truth tomorrow.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cut her off :applause


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Steph dyed her hair isn't she?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

The Man is opening Raw. I'll be back in 20 minutes this segment should be over by then.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky still selling the leg quite a bit


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

it was the right leg temporarily till the refs told Becky she's faking the wrong leg Corey !


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The Man about to be emasculated.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Becky finally decided to settle on the left leg.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

How likely is it the The Man receives the Special Woman Slap 2? 

Either way I’m sure she’ll knock the shit outta Steph


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL how fake is Steph’s laugh?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

They better fuck off with the injury angle...really starting to feel they're going to use it as an excuse to add Charlotte.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“Lets take a look at you challenging Ronda”

*shows only Ronda’s parts*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I still don't get this incredibly tryhard "The Man" act, but I'm glad the main angle is still quite hot heading into Mania.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Steph is hyping Becky Lynch too much, I'm afraid some bitch slap is coming.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah she really fucked up her Right knee there!


Oh wait, she was selling her left leg once she got in the Ring and is still selling it now...hmmmmm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Becky still selling the leg quite a bit


funny because at the rumble she got confused which leg to sell.

anyways the reason she's limping is because her pants are too damn tight >


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This segment needs The Queen


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

MrJT said:


> Yeah she really fucked up her Right knee there!
> 
> 
> Oh wait, she was selling her left leg once she got in the Ring and is still selling it now...hmmmmm


Imagine someone else doing this lol, the outrage...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why did they show those pictures? Back to back photos of her holding opposite knees lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I just turned on RAW what have I missed so far?


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> This segment needs The Queen


No it don't.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This is the one time Stephanie has a point. Becky does have to be cleared to wrestle. Thats just common sense.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Becky makes me sick


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

No Doctors are coming near me? Ok, stop because you're gonna die from trying so fucking hard, just relax Steve Austin wannabe.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> I just turned on RAW what have I missed so far?


Nothing. Becky doesn't want to get checked by doctors and they want to turn it in some clawing and fighting storyline.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Have CM Punk's doctor check her out. She'll be good to go. unk2


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

cringeworthy promo


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Lame storyline...Becky is so unconvincing as a badass...


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

The doctor? Don't they mean Medical Facility person?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is fucking boring.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOL becky limping, yet she managed to climb the ropes during her entrance, fuck off outta here with that bullshit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm guessing this is how Charlotte gets added to the match?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Overbooking something so simple.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Fuck this i'm done. This makes me sick. The most cringeworthy wrestler of all time is officially Becky Lynch.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This "The Man' thing is getting really annoying and Im a fan of Becky. I preferred her before.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Are they really going with an Injury angle? :eyeroll


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Mrs. McMahon vs Becky Lynch. I dig it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I mean, how is Steph the heel in all of this?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Brutal opening Segment...Terrible writing and becky is gonna need to tone it down a bit, it's getting Cringey.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

"The injured knee the injured knee" lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:fuckthis


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They didn't have Stephanie run her down, Becky got to stand up and even attack Stephanie. Some of y'all have to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Austin/Vince feud reboot


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

So I guess this is just an excuse to have Becky off TV for awhile to build up drama.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Becky has a damn deep voice


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Typical overbooked bullshit

Thanks Vince!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

...
So now Becky is meant to be able to do what Ronda can do but while she's injured?


This fucking company


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Big Draco Headliner said:


> So I'm guessing this is how Charlotte gets added to the match?


Or how Becky is removed from the match to face Steph instead. :surprise:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky and Steph is the new Austin and Vince...................without the ratings and fucks given.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ronda vs Liv Morgan loooooooooool Fuck off


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Thank God. "The Man" will be off TV for a while least till Wrestlemania. Maybe the WWE Universe can soften their boners.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It is so shocking that WWE are genuinely behind Becky. It’s really great. They barely let ANYONE touch a hair on Stephanie’s head, and soon she’ll be main eventing Wrestlemania [emoji324]


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

That was weird.. It made Becky look like the unreasonable one, who was in the wrong even though she is the face.. hmm..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What's the issue with an injury angles? It gives the story something until they get past EC


Mordecay said:


> I mean, how is Steph the heel in all of this?


Because fuck Stephanie, she can't be trusted.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah, this is how they get Stephanie involved in this, and this is how they make Becky tryhard Lynch as annoying as that bitch. Good job WWE, TERRIBLE opening segment.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Didn't stone cold get suspended too on his rise to the top? He came back every week and fucked with McMahon, Becky isn't going anywhere


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Didn't take long for most people to turn on Becky :ha


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Talk about cartoonish.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> They didn't have Stephanie run her down, Becky got to stand up and even attack Stephanie. Some of y'all have to be pleasantly surprised.


I don't know man. She's getting popular and rather than be proud that a good female talent is getting her due reaction from being interesting both in and out of the ring I cannot help but feel this compulsion to be different and must boo her.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's going to be some fuckery but it'll be ultimately WM with Becky (who's now able to beat up men while injured for some reason and judo throw them too) and Ronda with Steph as the guest ref


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

WWE rarely goes to Portland and the entire upper deck is covered.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jesus. What is this? Fucking GLOW?


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

I am getting the feeling that Becky isn't going away.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Xenoblade said:


> That was weird.. It made Becky look like the unreasonable one, who was in the wrong even though she is the face.. hmm..


Yeah they made Steph look like a good person. I mean if someone who knew Nothing about WWE watched the segment he would think that Becky is the bad person.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Becky isn't going to vanish anywhere. 

She's doing the Stone Cold route to mania the way it's looking.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky and her magnificent selling


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092590423216918528


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Steph's involvement instantly fucks everything up.

uttahere


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uhhhh Ronda you’ve beaten up Steph numerous times yourself, don’t be a hypocrite :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

lol @ Ronda lecturing Becky for beating up Steph.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Oh hell ya fuck her up Ronda Fuck her up


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Am I the only one that barely understood a word of what Ronda just said?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ronda the earpiece Rousey


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ronda destroys Lynch again. 2-0.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> Didn't take long for most people to turn on Becky :ha


Never liked her, she comes across so goddamn cringey


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ronda talks really, really fast.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ice and Advil b!tch! :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

At least there not making Rhonda come off as fake these past 2 weeks on the mic.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Awareness said:


> I don't know man. She's getting popular and rather than be proud that a good female talent is getting her due reaction from being interesting both in and out of the ring I cannot help but feel this compulsion to be different and must boo her.


True lol, like this everything folk wanted, but nitpicking for issues must be done.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Well done, Ronda. That wasn't scripted.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That Ronda promo was horrendous. What the fuck was she even saying?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Ronda's just awful.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ronda destroys Lynch again. 2-0.


ice and advil bitch is right


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ronda you beat the fuck out of kurt


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ronda's promos are still shit


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> They didn't have Stephanie run her down, Becky got to stand up and even attack Stephanie. Some of y'all have to be pleasantly surprised.


I was sure that Stephanie would slap Becky. I'm good with Becky getting her hits in. Sure, she came off unreasonable by not seeing a doctor but that's creative for you. 

Ronda's character needs a revamp. Ugh.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ronda promo on Becky hit her with the ETHER


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

And Ronda got suspended how long ago for beating up authority figures and Kurt Angle.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Becky lynch is a hot mess.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So what's the issue with the injury angle? How is that overbooking the angle or a problem? Would them just sneering and crossing paths for 8 weeks be better. Would them teaming up for 4 weeks be better?.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Ronda with another decent promo, could of been pretapped tho


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

am i the only one that understood every word Ronda just said? what the hell


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This injured leg angle has been dumb so far. No proper follow up on SD last week and it looks like the same way tonight. Seems pointless.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Ronda talks really, really fast.


She can actually speak English because she doesn't have the accent of a 40 year old Irish dude who just smoked a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Becky isn't a real babyface so her attacking Stephanie isn't out of character.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

roblewis87 said:


> And Ronda got suspended how long ago for beating up authority figures and Kurt Angle.


Becky got suspended for not wanting to get cleared by doctor. The comparison isn't valid.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I bet Ronda spent 3 days straight with no sleep to memorize this horseshit. She's THE worst talker I've ever seen, she makes John Morrison looks like The Rock.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Could Ronda have at least tried to make that segment sound a little less scripted?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Uhhhh Ronda you’ve beaten up Steph numerous times yourself, don’t be a hypocrite :lol


she wasn't facing anybody in the main event of wrestlemania though


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

That was the best match I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Well done, Ronda. *That wasn't scripted.*


yeah.......it wasn't like she was running through that 100mph like she just got told all that 10 seconds before she said it and didn't want to forget it. No way........


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> She can actually speak English because she doesn't have the accent of a 40 year old Irish dude who just smoked a pack of cigarettes.


She's doing it again now.

:lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

And this'll probably lead up to Ronda/Ruby for the title for the raw PPV


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rousey is a terrible terrible actor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ronda bout to bury the entire damn Riott Squad :sodone


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Ronda so salty


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

BK Festivus said:


> Could Ronda have at least tried to make that segment sound a little less scripted?


I thought it was one of her better talking segments, but yea it did seem pre-tapped or heavily rehearsed


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda sounds so unconvincing every time she speaks...her acting is just awful.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> This segment needs The Queen


No It does not!


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Are there men on this show?

#givemalesachance


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wanna skin me like one of your rabbits? :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Liv's matches are always so short :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Empress said:


> I was sure that Stephanie would slap Becky. I'm good with Becky getting her hits in. Sure, she came off unreasonable by not seeing a doctor but that's creative for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Ronda's character needs a revamp. Ugh.


I see it as justifiably unreasonable. She thinks that Stephanie doesn't want her in that position (like a lot of fans don't) so she doesn't want to get her obviously fucked up knee checked and give Stephanie a choice to screw her.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ronda is going crazy! Wanna skin me like one of your rabbits?! :lol


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Ronda losing it and acknowledging the boos


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Wanna skin me like one of your rabbits? :beckylol




One of the worst lines I’ve ever heard. She is so bad it’s turning into a joke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It'll be a good match with Sarah anyway. Unless more Steph fuckery


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh well


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Xenoblade said:


> Are there men on this show?
> 
> #givemalesachance



#Malesarethenewpissbreak


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> She can actually speak English because she doesn't have the accent of a 40 year old Irish dude who just smoked a pack of cigarettes.


No she can't. Nobody talks like Ronda just did. She was relaying lines she had memorised.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Just let Ronda turn heel already. She should just give the finger to the audience.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I see it as justifiably unreasonable. She thinks that Stephanie doesn't want her in that position (like a lot of fans don't) so she doesn't want to get her obviously fucked up knee checked and give Stephanie a choice to screw her.




It is unreasonable. I think it’s meant to come across as Becky trying so hard for so long to get here and she’s terrified to lose it now. It’s moreso about Becky being in denial and sacrificing her own health/safety to make it to wrestlemania 

However, it might just be a stupid way to insert Charlotte into the match [emoji2370]


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> True lol, like this everything folk wanted, but nitpicking for issues must be done.


Speaking for myself, I think this is a bizarre, overly tryhard deal with Lynch, but I'll take a hot main angle for Mania any day and the crowd ensures this program fits the description. I'd roll with it any day over getting a scenario the build is contrived and when the bell rings, fans are chanting RVD and visibly walking out of the ME of the "biggest WM of all time" like HHH/Reigns.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Even tho she spoke to quick and seem to run out of breathe in the end, that was a great promo delivered by Rousey (backstage with Becky). The one in the ring calling out Logan was a mess though.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

This makes Sarah Logan look badass for just jumping in there willingly.


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> This "The Man' thing is getting really annoying and Im a fan of Becky. I preferred her before.


So do I. I want her old character back.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Himiko said:


> I think it’s meant to come across as Becky trying so hard for so long to get here and she’s terrified to lose it now. It’s moreso about Becky being in denial and sacrificing her own health/safety to make it to wrestlemania
> 
> However, it might just be a stupid way to insert Charlotte into the match [emoji2370]


Now Steph is her enemy….


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Ronda sounds so unconvincing every time she speaks...her acting is just awful.


Compared to who? Becky Lynch? LMAO. Ronda wrecked her twice while she stood there looking stupid. 


I mean Charlotte is infinitely superior to both but that would crush the narrative that Becky Lynch is the next Austin LOL


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Please turn Ronda heel already. Unless they're going for an unhinged angle. Why is the baddest woman alive so rattled by boos? I'd love it if she soaked it in.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That power bomb into the turnbuckle was stiff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> I think it’s meant to come across as Becky trying so hard for so long to get here and she’s terrified to lose it now. It’s moreso about Becky being in denial and sacrificing her own health/safety to make it to wrestlemania
> 
> However, it might just be a stupid way to insert Charlotte into the match


After mentioning she's the glitch in her plans, they're acknowledging they're aware of the fans feelings. Adding Charlotte would be a super fuck you to the fans.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Himiko said:


> It is unreasonable. I think it’s meant to come across as Becky trying so hard for so long to get here and she’s terrified to lose it now. It’s moreso about Becky being in denial and sacrificing her own health/safety to make it to wrestlemania
> 
> However, it might just be a stupid way to insert Charlotte into the match


They are playing off the injury angle taking her out of Survivor Series. 

Starting to think the 1 on 1 match might actually be where this will end up rather than the Triple Threat but we will see.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ruby better win it RIP Job Squad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Game said:


> No she can't. Nobody talks like Ronda just did. She was relaying lines she had memorised.


Every WWE promo is scripted. Theyre all memorizing.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Who the hell cares if she can't talk go watch a soap opera then


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

But Ruby already fought her


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kinda made Ruby look like a geek there for no reason.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ruby Riott is still one of my favorites


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Ronda is either autistic or she doesnt like being in wwe. Shes had so much time on the mic and she is somehow getting more and more cringey. That in ring thing was just pitiful


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Every WWE promo is scripted. Theyre all memorizing.


Then she's absolute shit at delivering scripted lines but we all knew this already.

She even sounds horrible voicing Sonya Blade in MK 11.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Speaking for myself, I think this is a bizarre, overly tryhard deal with Lynch, but I'll take a hot main angle for Mania any day and the crowd ensures this program fits the description. I'd roll with it any day over getting a scenario the build is contrived and when the bell rings, fans are chanting RVD and visibly walking out of the ME of the "biggest WM of all time" like HHH/Reigns.


I feel the same as you, I'm sort of indifferent on Becky. But it's fun to see the entire crowd so behind someone. So fuck it let's give Becky her moment.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I thought Duke "The Dumpster" Droese was about to come out at first.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ok thats 4 women segments in 30 minutes. If I wanted to watch GLOW I would. Lets move on.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess they do Ruby vs Ronda next week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That all was just so bad. Are they seriously wondering why ratings are so bad? You’re a half hour in and no men are shown. Now, the first guy you see on the show is fucking Otis. I love Otis, but seriously..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wtf are Heavy Machinery on Raw or Smackdown?


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

So we getting Riott Squad vs Rousey as filler until Becky comes back


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

WWE hire the former head writer of Hallmark movies recently? What the hell was that verbiage :maury

Also, is this a record? First male wrestler appearing 28 minutes in on Raw? No problem with that just can't recall such a late start for the males.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Couldnt win the #1 contendership on SD so Heavy Machinery gets the same chance on RAW?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Erramayhem89 said:


> Ronda is either autistic or she doesnt like being in wwe. Shes had so much time on the mic and she is somehow getting more and more cringey. That in ring thing was just pitiful


wow. my sister's autistic and I don't agree with u not even 1%


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

So Heavy Machinery on both brands? And it's tragic these fools get louder pops than The Revival and Apollo Crews.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronda vs Ruby at EC for the title then?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Why did they make it super obvious that Becky is faking her right knee / left knee??

They even showed 2 pictures side by side with her holding opposite knees lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

We just had the same type of no.1 contender's match on SmackDown for their tag belts!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Renee sounds different tonight. idk what it is.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Every WWE promo is scripted. Theyre all memorizing.


Are they supposed to make it obvious that they've memorised it and say their lines super fast? No. There is an art to cutting a promo. Rondo isn't good at it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ok thats 4 women segments in 30 minutes. If I wanted to watch GLOW I would. Lets move on.





bradatar said:


> That all was just so bad. Are they seriously wondering why ratings are so bad? You’re a half hour in and no men are shown. Now, the first guy you see on the show is fucking Otis. I love Otis, but seriously..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The blatant sexism :lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

BarrettBarrage said:


> Then she's absolute shit at delivering scripted lines but we all knew this already.
> 
> She even sounds horrible voicing Sonya Blade in MK 11.


Again, as opposed to WHO LOL. They all suck except Ruby and Charlotte. The ratings prove it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Compared to who? Becky Lynch? LMAO. Ronda wrecked her twice while she stood there looking stupid.
> 
> 
> I mean Charlotte is infinitely superior to both but that would crush the narrative that Becky Lynch is the next Austin LOL


I'm sorry, but you'd have to be genuinely retarded to not see that Ronda is being completely protected on the mic. Have you not noticed that she gets the last word in nearly every face off? Nobody replies, she says her stuff and that's it. 

Charlotte has been shoved down our throats for far too long, she's definitely superior to Ronda but Becky is on another level right now. She needs to go away.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Can somebody DM me a streaming link, mine is late and I'm getting spoiled in here


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ruby vs Ronda at the Chamber?

And why the hell was Liv smiling after getting her ass beat?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

It was nice to know ya, Heavy Machinery. Even getting put into a match with Lucha House Party = :berried


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> So Heavy Machinery on both brands? And it's tragic these fools get louder pops than The Revival and Apollo Crews.


All the recent call ups have a free agency on both brands period.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ok thats 4 women segments in 30 minutes. If I wanted to watch GLOW I would. Lets move on.


we get it, we get it, men are awesome, women meh blah blah blah.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Ronzilla said:


> Who the hell cares if she can't talk go watch a soap opera then












Talking is pretty important in wrestling if you didn't realize.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> The blatant sexism :lmao


Womens revolution = Lowest viewership in history. You can almost pinpoint it. Guess theres a lot of sexists around.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm sorry, but you'd have to be genuinely retarded to not see that Ronda is being completely protected on the mic. Have you not noticed that she gets the last word in nearly every face off? Nobody replies, she says her stuff and that's it.
> 
> Charlotte has been shoved down our throats for far too long, she's definitely superior to Ronda but Becky is on another level right now. She needs to go away.


Becky is being shoved down your throat and you like it so what's the difference. Ronda is far superior than any women in WWE anyway let's get serious now. Who are you kidding?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

At least when Ronda actually has a proper match with Sarah it'll be the best one so far since both of them aren't going to go easy


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Honestly, I'm happy there are women segments because maybe this will make the men wake the fuck up and start giving a shit. 

This doesn't apply to a few that actually try each week like Rollins and McIntyre.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Talking is pretty important in wrestling if you didn't realize.


Good point. Yes and math involves numbers.

My point is, Ronda is THAT good and it doesn't matter.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Odd interview placement.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Half the women division being seen in the first hour. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're teaming Nikki with Alicia right off the bat?

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Fire Alicia Fox Please


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> Becky is being shoved down your throat and you like it so what's the difference. Ronda is far superior than any women in WWE anyway let's get serious now. Who are you kidding?


Becky isn't being shoved down anyones throat, she's the most over superstar in WWE right now, get over it. Ronda is superior in which way exactly? She's better in the ring than expected, but still sloppy in some regards. Her promos are awful, WWE had to throw Bayley out there last week just to save her from further embarrassing herself.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Womens revolution = Lowest viewership in history. You can almost pinpoint it. Guess theres a lot of sexists around.


You say this as if the men were killing it in ratings before Becky got the big Mania push she's earned. Men leading women leading WWE is losing ratings.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Alicia Fox & Nikki Cross, I think I like this team :beckylol


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Ronzilla said:


> Good point. Yes and math involves numbers.


Well saying "who cares about talking in wrestling" Is like saying who cares about being able to hit the ball in baseball, or who cares about being able to play defence in Football.


It's a pretty retarded statement to make.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The blatant sexism :lmao




I didn’t get into wrestling for women’s wrestling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

What why!! lol poor nikki cross


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MetalKiwi said:


> Odd interview placement.


Might as well rename this GLORAW. Christ already.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

lol at Sasha rehearsing her lines while Charly is asking the question.

And Bayley and Sasha acting like Tottenham saying they put the pressure on Ronda


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Becky isn't being shoved down anyones throat, she's the most over superstar in WWE right now, get over it. Ronda is superior in which way exactly? She's better in the ring than expected, but still sloppy in some regards. Her promos are awful, WWE had to throw Bayley out there last week just to save her from further embarrassing herself.


R-Truth is more over. And if you know anything about Ronda and her history prior to WWE we wouldn't be having this conversation.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

These broads are so bad. Seriously who besides Bliss and Charlotte are actually good at acting or promos? They're GARBAGE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> I didn’t get into wrestling for women’s wrestling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Idk bruh that would be like saying "I didn't get into wrestling for black wrestlers". Just shit on the wrestlers not their gender.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nikki cross the Joker then...


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

The fans love Otis good for him


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So there’s nothing but women’s segments so far? I had to leave the house to head to a concert so I’ll be following Raw via this thread :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Chippy night in the forums so far :maury


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

The tag division on RAW is really is steaming fuming drizzling pile of horse shit


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Idk bruh that would be like saying "I didn't get into wrestling for black wrestlers". Just shit on the wrestlers not their gender.




I don’t like women’s sports. It’s like comparing the NBA and WNBA. You can’t. One I love. One is trash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PraXitude said:


> These broads are so bad. Seriously who besides Bliss and Charlotte are actually good at acting or promos? They're GARBAGE.


Sasha, Becky, Ruby, Foxx the rare times she gets a mic


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PraXitude said:


> These broads are so bad. Seriously who besides Bliss and Charlotte are actually good at acting or promos? They're GARBAGE.


Shhhhh. SJWs might call you SEXIST! For pointing out the obvious lmao.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Womens revolution = Lowest viewership in history. You can almost pinpoint it. Guess theres a lot of sexists around.


Ratings have been dropping since 2001 in case you are wondering. And it wasnt 'da womenz' that caused it then.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The ratings were nothing special before the Women's revolution either. WWE is just not popular with casuals or the mainstream right now. 

Also if the WWE doesn't evolve it's product in line with the times, their audience will only fall further.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Good Lord....2019 version of Bushwhackers


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Bushwacker impersonation.

:mj4


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Atleast they're not called War Machine today


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Ronzilla said:


> R-Truth is more over. And if you know anything about Ronda and her history prior to WWE we wouldn't be having this conversation.


First you say "talking doesn't matter in wrestling" now you're saying R-Truth is more over than Becky?

Did you take your meds today?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Might as well rename this GLORAW. Christ already.


Rainmaker a young Vinny Mac in the making.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Heavy machinery is horrendous!


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I bet Rainmaker can't wait for Balor v Lashley round 10 tonight then


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Why is the B Team still a thing hno


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> R-Truth is more over. And if you know anything about Ronda and her history prior to WWE we wouldn't be having this conversation.


You mean like when she got brutally KTFO by Holly Holm and Amanda Nunes and then came to WWE? WMMA evolved past Ronda, so she packed her bags and came to WWE. Go check out the recent records of the majority of her W's in MMA, besides Tate there's is mostly tomato cans. Always exciting to encounter a pseudo-intellectual though.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Sasha, Becky, Ruby, Foxx the rare times she gets a mic


Becky is pretty good at talking (not so much at selling though.. she needs to pick a leg lol), Ruby is getting better, Foxx is great when she's being a crazy bitch, but I honestly think Sasha is awful on the mic. Maybe Bayley makes her look worse she's 10x worse than Sasha.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Heavy Machinery are my new nemises, I defeated Ho Ho Lun already.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> First you say "talking doesn't matter in wrestling" now you're saying R-Truth is more over than Becky?
> 
> Did you take your meds today?


"I took my Vitamins" said Hulk Hogan.. Sir why are you disrespecting a user? Talk about a comment not a user please thank you. 


I'm sorry but Becky Lynch<R-TRUTH!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Becky mic work is actually pretty average, it's just that the others are really bad.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

roblewis87 said:


> I bet Rainmaker can't wait for Balor v Lashley round 10 tonight then


And you're creaming yourself for Boss Hug vs. Nikki Cross and Alicia Fox? Maybe you wanna watch Ronda talk 100 mph while Lynch stands there looking like a big doofus forgetting which leg shes supposed to sell?


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> You mean like when she got brutally KTFO by Holly Holm and Amanda Nunes and then came to WWE? WMMA evolved past Ronda, so she packed her bags and came to WWE. Go check out the recent records of the majority of her W's in MMA, besides Tate there's is mostly tomato cans.


He's just a shit poster.

He just said R-Truth is more over than Becky and talking doesn't matter in wrestling. Personally if I was in charge in these forums I'd give a week ban to anyone making retarded statements, but unfortunately I'm not in charge.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> I don’t like women’s sports. It’s like comparing the NBA and WNBA. You can’t. One I love. One is trash.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's wrong with womens sports though? College basketball isn't as skilled as the NBA, but when you judge it on its own scale it's enjoyable. If you're judging women on if they're as good as the top male you're setting it up to be hard to enjoy. But hey all entitled to our own opinions.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> He's just a shit poster.
> 
> He just said R-Truth is more over than Becky and talking doesn't matter in wrestling. Personally if I was in charge in these forums I'd give a week ban to anyone making retarded statements, but unfortunately I'm not in charge.


If I wasn't 7-8 beer in I wouldn't even be responding to him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ready for this match to end


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

This match is really draaaagging like draaaaaagging


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awful.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> You mean like when she got brutally KTFO by Holly Holm and Amanda Nunes and then came to WWE? WMMA evolved past Ronda, so she packed her bags and came to WWE. Go check out the recent records of the majority of her W's in MMA, besides Tate there's is mostly tomato cans. Always exciting to encounter a pseudo-intellectual though.


Are they in WWE? No. But Ronda is. Calling me a pseudo-intellect just tells me that you my friend are butt hurt. So not necessary.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Otis is a damn trip. :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So what else is tonight?
Lady's tag match.
Smiley vs Big Bob
Kurt going to retire, gets interrupted for "one more match" at WM. Probably with HHH/Cena/Undertaker.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Otis baby!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I like The Revival but I'm bored of this same shit..Heavy Machinery should've won.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> What's wrong with womens sports though? College basketball isn't as skilled as the NBA, but when you judge it on its own scale it's enjoyable. If you're judging women on if they're as good as the top male you're setting it up to be hard to enjoy. But hey all entitled to our own opinions.


I guess the thing is if men's basketball is available as such a high level, it becomes hard to enjoy women's basketball when it's so bad. And that's the case even if you start watching with no pre-conceptions.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Here's a title shot Revival...please don't leave me.

-Vince


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Watching The Revival get a win makes me happy, it's the little things!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Just noticed Scott Dawson looks like a less muscular Perry Saturn.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

That match was awful. And how many damn title matches do the Revival get?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So bitch and complain and get a wwe push aka Revival lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Send this Heavy Machinery thing to a circus.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Curt Hawkins' losing streak. Christ.

:lmao

It's weird as hell to see Ryder get actual TV time in 2019.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ryder trying not to laugh


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wait they really got Ryder's name wrong :lmao


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Major Bros!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Stalingrad9 said:


> I guess the thing is if men's basketball is available as such a high level, it becomes hard to enjoy women's basketball when it's so bad. And that's the case even if you start watching with no pre-conceptions.




This. I can’t watch the best in the world do something and then watch inferior products. To me it doesn’t make sense. 

Side note: them forgetting how to spell Ryder’s name as a story is hilarious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Here is Zach Rider!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So they've spent the entire first hour with 5 women segments and showcasing the worst tag division in the history of the company?


Are they intentionally sabotaging their viewership or something?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I always laugh at WWE tag team names...Boss and Hug connection, B-Team and lucha hour party. 

NXT - Revival, Heavy Machinery, AOP etc

*sigh*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Send this Heavy Machinery thing to a circus.


or Caterpillar.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I really like Curt Hawkins and i like where they are going with this partnership with Ryder.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> If I wasn't 7-8 beer in I wouldn't even be responding to him.


That's how I get through Raw too


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mickie James looking like a damn snack! :banderas


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Gotta give it to No Way Jose. Dude is always backstage dressed and ready to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And you're creaming yourself for Boss Hug vs. Nikki Cross and Alicia Fox? Maybe you wanna watch Ronda talk 100 mph while Lynch stands there looking like a big doofus forgetting which leg shes supposed to sell?


I'd rather see Becky on one leg than see Balor just slot right back into the intercontinental title picture after making Brock take notice *yet get's destroyed because he's a small guy* only to be replace by Seth who has the exact same problem and this will be the theme of the next 8 plus weeks..greeattt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> You mean like when she got brutally KTFO by Holly Holm and Amanda Nunes and then came to WWE? WMMA evolved past Ronda, so she packed her bags and came to WWE. Go check out the recent records of the majority of her W's in MMA, besides Tate there's is mostly tomato cans. Always exciting to encounter a pseudo-intellectual though.


Ronda would still be a top woman in WMMA. She wouldn't be champion but would certainly be a top or 5 fighter in the division. Her being a sore loser doesn't change her being highly skilled.



PraXitude said:


> Becky is pretty good at talking (not so much at selling though.. she needs to pick a leg lol), Ruby is getting better, Foxx is great when she's being a crazy bitch, but I honestly think Sasha is awful on the mic. Maybe Bayley makes her look worse she's 10x worse than Sasha.


Sasha killed it consistently in NXT and I think she was killing it in her long feud with Charlotte. I tend to like her promo work, I think the Bayley stuff was mostly bad though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's so lame how WWE pushes talent they dont want to just so they dont leave. Rather than PUSH revival should have done more to keep Dean


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Mickie James looking like a damn snack! :banderas


Damn she even said I love you to Angle...is that his side piece?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Mickie James looking like a damn snack! :banderas


Mickie James looked incredible then when I first saw her in 2006, and she still looks stunning now in 2019 :banderas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Mickie James looking like a damn snack! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/BYFVNd7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banderas" class="inlineimg" />


Shes still hot af! Lol


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm gonna laugh when Kurt comes up


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I am going to pretend that Kurt is banging Mickie. Will make me happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, Mickie does still look good.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> Are they in WWE? No. But Ronda is. Calling me a pseudo-intellect just tells me that you my friend are butt hurt. So not necessary.


What does that have to do with WWE exactly? You're not even trying.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie looks fucking GREAT, damn age like fine wine.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Will Jason Jordan return? Jk


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Speaking of women that age well in wrestling, I remember Lilian Garcia being stuck in 1999.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> It's weird as hell to see Ryder get actual TV time in 2019.


That's the magic of real competition at work.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Too bad her vagina hang like wizards sleeve


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Drew or Lars would be my guess here. Maybe Corbin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

You suck! You suck! You suck!


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> It's so lame how WWE pushes talent they dont want to just so they dont leave. Rather than PUSH revival should have done more to keep Dean


Being a former World Champion and a member of the most dominant stable in the last 5 years wasn't enough of a push for Dean?

He wants to leave despite everything essentially being offered to him. Money, Titles, Prime Positioning. They can't offer him any more than they have.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK mention.

:mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Ronda would still be a top woman in WMMA. She wouldn't be champion but would certainly be a top or 5 fighter in the division. Her being a sore loser doesn't change her being highly skilled.
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha killed it consistently in NXT and I think she was killing it in her long feud with Charlotte. I tend to like her promo work, I think the Bayley stuff was mostly bad though.


Her being top 5 in an extremely shallow division isn't all that impressive when you consider she was considered invincible while being booked against mediocre fighters for quite some time. There are only a handful of WMMA fighters worth getting excited about in all divisions combined. She's definitely top 5 in her division, but she is certainly not top 5 in all of WMMA.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Will Jason Jordan return? Jk


Unpopular opinon, but I'd pop :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

JASON JORDAN???? PLEASE GOD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I love Kurt Angle. =(


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh so they don't want us to forget about that Jason Jordan story. :lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So they've spent the entire first hour with 5 women segments and showcasing the worst tag division in the history of the company?
> 
> 
> Are they intentionally sabotaging their viewership or something?


They started the first segment with the most over woman in the company

and the first match(es) involved the current Raw women's champion with crossover MMA appeal 

and your Wrestlemania main event. 

Might not be to your taste but get over it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bradatar said:


> JASON JORDAN???? PLEASE GOD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish....but no.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Oh so they don't want us to forget about that Jason Jordan story. :lol




Very strange right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin interrupting.

:mj4


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Angle retirement match at WM.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Is Baron Corbin the most unintimidating big man in the history of wrestling?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

with a broken freakin neck


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Troll Constable here to be TOP HEEL. Sit back and enjoy folks this is how it’s done. That’s how you talk over boos Ronda. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh fuck off Corbin.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So Kurt is facing Father Time at Wrestlemania  Never heard of him


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Oh my god fucking Baron Corbin.

WWE always fucks everything up. Sending a heel doesn't mean sending out someone we don't want to see AT ALL.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kurt Angle will always be one of my favourite wrestlers, i immediately liked him the first time i saw him. The first show i ever watched was WMX-7.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

You can't deny that Baron Cobin is like the only one who gets real heel heat nowadays.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They’re gonna jump him and Braun for the save..this is bad tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jason Jordan to save Kurt?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

incoming zigs and angle tag team


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Himiko said:


> So Kurt is facing Father Time at Wrestlemania  Never heard of him


Think he'll come down with a spotlight like God did?


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Himiko said:


> So Kurt is facing Father Time at Wrestlemania  Never heard of him


You don't remember when Father time tagged with God? That was before God was involved in the match with Vince


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Drew has officially become a nerd again.

Nice.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Drew McIntyre seems to be terrified to do anything on his own


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jason Jordan please!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Awareness said:


> Think he'll come down with *a spotlight like God did?*


Batista confirmed for Mania?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what is even going on 

why would drew want to be associated with this loser corbin who loses over and over again? drew kicked that scrub dolph ziggler to the curb for way less than the failures corbin has experienced


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Braun and Kurt vs Drew and Corbin.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Drew is terrible on the mic


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

These guys are complete nerds next to angle


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> incoming zigs and angle tag team


Yep. Him or Braun...I'm leaning Braun though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Braun??? Yawn fuck off!! Same old shit!!!!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Ayeee...don't steal my mans lines bruv...that's Elias' promo


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> You don't remember when Father time tagged with God? That was before God was involved in the match with Vince




OMG that was Father Time? Yeah I totally remember him now! Wow, blast from the past


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Boring segment, let's move on with this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stalingrad9 said:


> I guess the thing is if men's basketball is available as such a high level, it becomes hard to enjoy women's basketball when it's so bad. And that's the case even if you start watching with no pre-conceptions.


I don't watch women's basketball so no comment. Now I do watch WMMA, are they as talented or as versatile as the men no. But the fights are still entertaining and there are some pretty technical and versatile fighters at the top of the divisions. I don't hold them to gold standards like Jon Jones or DC the same way I don't hold most of the men to that standard. Instead of holding the women to the tippy top standard judge them by their own standard. At least imo


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

bradatar said:


> They’re gonna jump him and Braun for the save..this is bad tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not predictable at all I swear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So about that announcement........


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is just terrible all around


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Drew is terrible on the mic


He's an absolute nerd all over again. Zero interest in him. Well done WWE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow that fucking sucked. Fucking hell.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mania is shaping up to be trash as usual. I need that Tista vs Hunter match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Strowman IS officially the Big Show now isn't he? LoL.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

All that to have Braun come out and have these 4 clowns still facing off.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I just realised. It's gonna be Big Bob/Smiley Balor at the main event


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Not predictable at all I swear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got my hopes up for Jordan.....I thought we were friends.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Wow that was pointless. Drew is garbage, Corbin is garbage, Braun is garbage


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> what is even going on
> 
> why would drew want to be associated with this loser corbin who loses over and over again? drew kicked that scrub dolph ziggler to the curb for way less than the failures corbin has experienced


lol never mind i understand drew is just as pathetic a geek as corbin CONFIRMED 

run away from an old man and :braun when a month ago he was getting in :braun's face and the crowd was going wild for it

drew = 100% GEEK


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yawn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They need to chill with Rollins when he's cleared to wrestle in about a month. I don't want him getting hurt again and risk not being able to compete at Mania.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Batista confirmed for Mania?



Give me MY SPOTLIGHT!!!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Xobeh said:


> I just realised. It's gonna be Big Bob/Smiley Balor at the main event


Yeah I’m not watching the rest I just wanted to see the Angle part, I’m out


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Jordan sadly has a very severe injury and might not return for a long time if at all.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Her being top 5 in an extremely shallow division isn't all that impressive when you consider she was considered invincible while being booked against mediocre fighters for quite some time. There are only a handful of WMMA fighters worth getting excited about in all divisions combined. She's definitely top 5 in her division, but she is certainly not top 5 in all of WMMA.


Yeah her hype got busted, it happens for a lot of folk. Still doesn't mean she's not a great fighter for the women or wouldn't be worth watching. You can't down somebody for being top 5 in their division man.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I wonder if Kenny Omega is watching RAW Tonight. :quite


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Braun was red hot at one point and now he's just pointless.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> You got my hopes up for Jordan.....I thought we were friends.




I woulda marked. I just thought we’d never hear the father son storyline again. Oh well. This is terrible all around tonight though. Worse than normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> I don't watch women's basketball so no comment. Now I do watch WMMA, are they as talented or as versatile as the men no. But the fights are still entertaining and there are some pretty technical and versatile fighters at the top of the divisions. I don't hold them to gold standards like Jon Jones or DC the same way I don't hold most of the men to that standard. Instead of holding the women to the tippy top standard judge them by their own standard. At least imo


I'm a MMA fan too, and you're right, the difference doesn't stand out that much.

I don't know, it seems weird to me to lower the standards according to what I'm watching, except when I have some emotional attachement to who's playing.

But whatever I guess, it ain't gonna make us enjoy RAW more lol so agree to disagree (if we can call it a disagreement)


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wow there's a lot of Drew hate in this forum...bunch of fickle weirdos lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Empress said:


> Braun was red hot at one point and now he's just pointless.


Everyone* who is red hot at one point gets made pointless by Vince's see-saw booking

Not even Romun was immune 

*Not Ronda, but that's coming


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun never recovered after being turned heel for no reason at all after being white hot. That might do him in.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Some of the women are told to hold back in WWE.
Sarah/Ronda tonight was a lot rougher than Liv would have been.


Same with Bayley not being as rough as Becky.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah her hype got busted, it happens for a lot of folk. Still doesn't mean she's not a great fighter for the women or wouldn't be worth watching. You can't down somebody for being top 5 in their division man.


You can when she makes retarded statements saying she could beat the likes of Cain Velasquez, and she's hyped as being the best fighter on the planet. McGregor is another overhyped fighter, but at least he's got a W over Aldo.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

MetalKiwi said:


> I wonder if Kenny Omega is watching RAW Tonight. :quite


Yes he's taking notes for AEW because all they're going to do is steal the spotlight til they get destroyed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a shit main event. And this is the road to mania????


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth is fine if they just had Cole reiterate this is the Universal Title match at WM.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

On the Becky/Ronda stuff, I think that Becky is doing it to piss Ronda off by the time mania comes around.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why does everyone cry about Brock again? This roster sucks so bad in term's of big guy stars. Brock is a star among little boys. You got Brock, Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens, and that's about it.

Vader, Bam Bam, Sid, Batista. That is what this generation is missing. Brock is all we got. Joe and Owens is booked like shit.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Seth Rollin’s Royal Rumble win was surprisingly underwhelming


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stalingrad9 said:


> I'm a MMA fan too, and you're right, the difference doesn't stand out that much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call it lowering standards as much as realizing who and what you're watching. Like most wouldn't knock a Flyweight for not having one hit KO power like a Hunt, N'Gannou, or Lewis. Similar most aren't expecting heavyweight fights to be able to go all night like a Flyweight. But agree to disagree


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It was a really hard decision for Seth, fight a legit beast or a hippie looking hobo for a piece of hemp/wood/whatever.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Seth Rollin’s Royal Rumble win was surprisingly underwhelming


Because it was predictable.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

God how many recaps already. 

I heard someone on a podcast or somewhere say that Vince makes the show for the people who didn't watch it and not for the people who watched it, and that guy couldn't be more right. 
So much recaps and commercials and they have to do rushed endings.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Ronzilla said:


> Yes he's taking notes for AEW because all they're going to do is steal the spotlight til they get destroyed


And if he signs with WWE? :laugh:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> Everyone* who is red hot at one point gets made pointless by Vince's see-saw booking
> 
> Not even Romun was immune
> 
> *Not Ronda, but that's coming


I think Vince actually has killed off Ronda's aura with their booking of her character. Becky is over but Ronda shouldn't be getting booed out of buildings. The fans didn't even hate Asuka by default during their feud. If Ronda had a half decent character, she could shield herself.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm sorry, Seth getting up after five F5s is fucking stupid.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Braun was white hot and they fed him to Brock then turning him heel because they needed to give heels to Reigns destroyed their monster.

It's the problem with the WWE, they have their top guys and everyone else gets shuffled around to be fed to them, rather than having a number of main events, you rarely have more than 1 full timer at the top of the cards and the rest are part timers and legends.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is rather heel-ish from Nikki Cross.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Stalingrad9 said:


> God how many recaps already.
> 
> I heard someone on a podcast or somewhere say that Vince makes the show for the people who didn't watch it and not for the people who watched it, and that guy couldn't be more right.
> So much recaps and commercials and they have to do rushed endings.


From what I remember reading about the podcast supposedly Vince's thinking is that the ticket sell and make more money so TV is just for people who might not watch it weekly.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

MetalKiwi said:


> And if he signs with WWE? :laugh:


No way. I wish, but he's going to AEW.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Seth Rollins couldn't even make it to the ring. his knee is DOA


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bayley with the Bob Spark Plug Holly gear


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Where is Joey Styles screaming "Catfight!!" when you need him?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

All this face-heel-face-heel flip flopping is making me dizzy [emoji3061]


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Cross is a heel now? Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Love it.

:Cocky


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> I wouldn't call it lowering standards as much as realizing who and what you're watching. Like most wouldn't knock a Flyweight for not having one hit KO power like a Hunt, N'Gannou, or Lewis. Similar most aren't expecting heavyweight fights to be able to go all night like a Flyweight. But agree to disagree


I know we're suppose to agree to disagree, but. You just describe the thing that makes is different for MMA or basketball. 
For MMA, you get proper characteristics for each division so the standards are different. 
For sports like basketball or soccer here in France, it's basically the same sports and same standards, it's different than MMA because it's not individual sports.

Last post on this lol sorry.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> So Cross is a heel now? Lol


Don't care, Peyton Royce is hot as hell.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> You can when she makes retarded statements saying she could beat the likes of Cain Velasquez, and she's hyped as being the best fighter on the planet. McGregor is another overhyped fighter, but at least he's got a W over Aldo.


That's like pretending Dillashaw is no longer good because he thought he could compete against Max, but he couldn't even get pass Cejudo. Difference between laughing at someone getting humble pie and pretending they were never really good.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I like Nikki Cross, but having her as just a loose cannon is going to get boring very quickly without some kind of character depth.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Love it.
> 
> :Cocky


Knee made of glass, couldn't even show up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I love the Dream, spiting the truth :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092604517256957952


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> So Cross is a heel now? Lol


..at least in NXT she was always kinda a tweener. She didn't really change and was always "the crazy chick". Face or heel just depended on who she was facing.

Toward the end of her NXT run she was getting cheers regardless of who she faced (at least at house shows). 

They may be going for a similar deal here..


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

I rarely watch Raw live and I'm watching a stream that's from Europe. Do people in Europe really call gas, petrol?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

IMO. Foley is one of the best overall talents the biz has ever seen, but he endorses everyone under the sun with so much hyperbole :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092607020430065664


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> I love the Dream, spiting the truth :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092604517256957952


Foley is soooo cringeworthy it's unbelievable


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stalingrad9 said:


> I know we're suppose to agree to disagree, but. You just describe the thing that makes is different for MMA or basketball.
> 
> For MMA, you get proper characteristics for each division so the standards are different.
> 
> ...


Last post to your last lol, for me I think with sports like Basketball and soccer you'd consider that women on average aren't as athletic as men.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I love the Dream, spiting the truth :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092604517256957952


LOL. Preach brotha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hehehe. This is great.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Last post to your last lol, for me I think with sports like Basketball and soccer you'd consider that women on average aren't as athletic as men.


We did it. I ain't got nothing to add


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I love the Dream, spiting the truth :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092604517256957952


I love Dream. :lol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

This women's tag "division" is very heel heavy. This Alicia & Nikki pairing could be entertaining but we could really use some new babyfaces. But then again it's WWE so they'll probably just randomly turn her back babyface in a couple weeks anyway.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

So when Sasha and Bayley win this Cross will look essentially like a jobber, nice one creative.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sasha about to get tagged in and Super Cena this match. :lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Still got Bliss and Jax to come tonight too.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm cringing over Bayley & Banks right now.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Looking forward to A Moment Of Bliss..the RAW Women gettin a whole lotta TV time


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> So when Sasha and Bayley win this Cross will look essentially like a jobber, nice one creative.


Christ can people ever take a loss without jobber being thrown out


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So over Sasha and Bayley. Boooooring.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Get beat the fuck up pre-match...still win the handicap match. :lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Christ can people ever take a loss without jobber being thrown out


When you are trying to establish a new face to the main audience...yes


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Thank you WWE for directly telling us not to care about Nikki Cross


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Super Bayley with the 1on2 win.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

They are slow teasing Banks snapping, just wonder if they will win the tag titles first before it happens.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

roblewis87 said:


> So when Sasha and Bayley win this Cross will look essentially like a jobber, nice one creative.


Not a jobber just another unfortunate members Of WWE's 50/50 club


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't get the point of how they want about this. Cross/Fox attack before the match and the lose what was practically a 2 on 1 against Bayley.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently Sasha hasn't been completely cleared


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> When you are trying to establish a new face to the main audience...yes


She didn't even take the pin. Going on an immediate winning streak is not the only way to establish a character, look at Otis in Heavy Machinery folk get his character and are enjoying it, without Heavy Machinery having to run roughshod over everybody and they're an actual tag team, not a make shift one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth/Brock at WM.

:banderas


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Are we supposed to do like we not see the feets of Fox touching the rope ?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What was the point of the pre match beat down? Just to reassure the viewer that WWE doesn’t take Alicia or now Nikki Cross seriously? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

roblewis87 said:


> They are slow teasing Banks snapping, just wonder if they will win the tag titles first before it happens.


They've been teasing that for about 3 fucking years mate.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This RAW has been shit.


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

Nikki Cross still hasn't chosen a brand right? Couldn't she be on one of the teams tomorrow night and get into the elimination chamber that way?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

bradatar said:


> What was the point of the pre match beat down? Just to reassure the viewer that WWE doesn’t take Alicia or now Nikki Cross seriously?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sasha is hurt right now, but they still want them in the match. I think. They're pretty much the only team that has a chance to win the chamber anyway.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

What’s the main event? [emoji848]

Edit: never mind


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> She didn't even take the pin. Going on an immediate winning streak is not the only way to establish a character, look at Otis in Heavy Machinery folk get his character and are enjoying it, without Heavy Machinery having to run roughshod over everybody and they're an actual tag team, not a make shift one.


Pre match beat down, so essentially getting the upper hand. 

Fighting the entire match 2 on 1 with Banks (not ever involved)

and still losing. 

It's not exactly making someone look strong in defeat is it. 

Heavy Machinery are still being given opportunities backstage to put over their characters and despite not winning, they are being given chances in the ring to show off their moves, unique tag team offense and they pinned the new day on Smackdown last Tuesday within that match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Snap Suplex said:


> Nikki Cross still hasn't chosen a brand right? Couldn't she be on one of the teams tomorrow night and get into the elimination chamber that way?


Nah, apparently the promotional material has been implying that the last team will be Carmella and Naomi.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Strategize said:


> Sasha is hurt right now, but they still want them in the match. I think.




They could have limited her work. I don’t understand burying Nikki like that. Alicia whatever she is queen jobber, but a new talent is strange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Himiko said:


> What’s the main event?


I think it's Angle and Braun vs Corbin and Drew


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Lmao that segment was so pathetic


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So that's the main event? so lame


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

J E DOUBLE F J A DOUBLE R E DOUBLE T 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

haha, cheap pop


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh God. Road Dogg again  Definition of cringe.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck :trolldog


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Road Dogg is still fun to see, I don't mind the cringe.
Jarrett is another story lol I'll see how he'll wrestle


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Why is JJ back? lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Road Dogg in 2019 ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Road Dogg wearing that hat is so cringe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This has been a rough Raw to get through


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Double J still looks good for his age.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cole gonna really put Renee on blast like that :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Billy Gunn is a banned word after being presented as the Head Coach of AEW


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

those nostalgic feels


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> What was the point of the pre match beat down? Just to reassure the viewer that WWE doesn’t take Alicia or now Nikki Cross seriously?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you ever wonder if the WWF took Undertaker and the Corporate Ministry serious when Austin was foiling their plans left and right?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> So that's the main event? so lame


I'm tapping out. None of this is worth my time or interests me.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Renee is sounding like she's on Xanax or some shit


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf this again? This is one of the worst RAWs in months and that’s saying something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus why is this happening on RAW in 2019?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Why in hell is Jarrett coming out to his early 90's music.... but current outfit...


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

PraXitude said:


> Why is JJ back? lol


WWE got him a producer to keep him away from Dusty Rhodes kid promotion


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am too young to know what this shit is all about


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Jarrett should have come out to his attitude era theme or his chosen one theme. Would mark for that now haha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Show certainly isn't the same without Seth. Good for him. He deserves a break.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Then everyone wonders why they rush the endings of the show. (because they fill the middle of the show with this)


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'd prefer him to have his more recent gimmicks or even his WCW gimmick over the country vibes.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Oh fuck stop singing already.

And why the fuck are they acting like people know the lyrics, they don't even know the lyrics themselves.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It feels like WWE is making Jarrett do this gimmick as some weird rib on him. Like a secret punishment for creating TNA, taking talent from WWE and attempting to be Vince's competitor for years. Most fans who remember Jarrett easily preferred Attitude Era Jarrett over New Generation Era Jarrett.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Elias with the ratings jab at road Dogg lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias with that bury on Smackdown :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

I want Slapnuts Jarrett.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That Adam Levine roast :HA


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

They turned Elias for this cringeworthy shit? hno


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The3 said:


> WWE got him a producer to keep him away from Dusty Rhodes kid promotion


haha makes sense :clap


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The3 said:


> WWE got him a producer to keep him away from Dusty Rhodes kid promotion


Pretty much, but he is actually a decent producer too. 

Still can't believe he held Vince to ransom like he did in the 90's.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> I'm tapping out. None of this is worth my time or interests me.


Yep, looks like we are having yet another weak with poor follow up of opening segments (SD last week and RAW tonight). I was only looking forward to the Steph/Becky segment hoping something of note would actually happen (was also hoping we'd see Charlotte) and yet...

I just don't really care for anything else.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias had one of the quickest face runs ever. :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Insult the crowd and they still chant with you.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yep, looks like we are having yet another weak with poor follow up of opening segments (SD last week and RAW tonight). I was only looking forward to the Steph/Becky segment hoping something of note would actually happen (was also hoping we'd see Charlotte) and yet...
> 
> I just don't really care for anything else.


Don't worry sure Charlotte will be cutting a promo ready to say she will step in for Becky at Mania in a moments notice on Smackdown.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> Pre match beat down, so essentially getting the upper hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cross promo is the type of stuff that makes it clear who she is. In the short term and long run the majority are not going to be thinking "boy how can I buy Nicki cross when she didn't even win that tag match with Alicia Foxx". This is the type of stuff that only becomes an issue to hardcore fans who over think every thing.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Where they booing Jarrett? lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is so stupid I’m out. Not enough whiskey in Florida to get me to keep watching this trash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> That's like pretending Dillashaw is no longer good because he thought he could compete against Max, but he couldn't even get pass Cejudo. Difference between laughing at someone getting humble pie and pretending they were never really good.


In which way is TJ Dillishaw thinking he could compete against Max, who's a mere 10 lbs heavier than him comparable to Ronda Rousey, a 135 lb Female making statements that should could beat the Heavyweight Champion of the world(at the time) who was a 240 lb male even remotely comparable? I'm losing brain cells reading your replies at this point. The fact that you even got a like for that comment is equally as concerning...what the hell?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I hope this match ends during the commercial


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

SUCK IT


sorry


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Elias at Mania?? He's doing his trolling music stuff to the crowd Undertaker interruption and destroy him??


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

One half of the former tag team champions of the world and the other is with AEW.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a horrible headache and this show ain't helping


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> In which way is TJ Dillishaw thinking he could compete against Max, who's a mere 10 lbs heavier than him comparable to Ronda Rousey, a 135 lb Female making statements that should could beat the Heavyweight Champion of the world(at the time) who was a 240 lb male even remotely comparable? I'm losing brain cells reading your replies at this point. The fact that you even got a like for that comment is equally as concerning...what the hell?


You're thinking too damn hard here. The point is simply, just because a fighter is proven wrong about being a world beater, doesn't mean they're suddenly unskilled. Plus I'd be willing to beat a lot of money she said the thing about beating Cain in a joking manner


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092593193399406592


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I will always love Road Dogg. So glad I flipped to RAW right now lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That ref kinda looks like Hawkins lol.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't think new talents need to win every match because constantly winning is just as harmful as always losing but you can be made to lose without looking dangerous.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Jarrett should have come out to his attitude era theme or his chosen one theme. Would mark for that now haha.





-XERO- said:


>


^


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


"tanking their ratings" would make more sense


----------



## MaxPayne4400 (Mar 3, 2014)

bradatar said:


> This is so stupid I’m out. Not enough whiskey in Florida to get me to keep watching this trash.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why did i read this in Batista's voice? 

:laugh:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> You're thinking too damn hard here. The point is simply, just because a fighter is proven wrong about being a world beater, doesn't mean they're suddenly unskilled. Plus I'd be willing to beat a lot of money she said the thing about beating Cain in a joking manner


I'm overthinking anything, your analogy was fucking terrible and I called you out on it. Common sense, man. No, it wasn't a joke. She genuinely believed she could take on Cain Velasquez and win "under the right circumstances" whatever that means.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lets never do that again. SO naturally we'll get Jarrett/Dogg vs Elias next week....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Elias won a match :wtf


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> "tanking their ratings" would make more sense


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jarretts such a natural worker.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Elias deserves so much better than this nonsense.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is Elias feuding with these grandpa's?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why didn't the guitar break?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That weak ass guitar smash :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Didn't break :kobelol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nights like this are why people like me are excited with AEW, folks.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

This show is so bad…….


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

It didn't break :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

lol the fuck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Natalya looking gooood.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I am the Guitar!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dane Brooke.

:mj4


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why does Nattie look so different?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

So who's the heel?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok just back to say is that really Natty? I know her hair is dyed but she looks like a new person. Dana also looks like one of her 900 body transformations this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ouch with the guitar botch


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nattie flexing with them AirPods. She's like 2 or 3 weeks late.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

They brought out the non-gimmicked guitar that was in the back for some reason :lol


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Damn, Natalya looking gooood.


She's decent looking, I don't know why she wears that god awful Kiss outfit as wrestling gear.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092616433492811776


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Road Dogg is so fat now. :lol


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Has Dean been on yet?

Wonder if they’ll keep him off TV for a while for shock value when he returns for his feud with HHH


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Wrestlers just put that kinesiology tape for laughs. Make it a little realistic. Balor just put a big patch on his belly.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

I knew it , she was listing to music


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope Dana shows everyone how good she is because she's one of my favourites!


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Road Dogg is so fat now. :lol


Old junkie who got clean syndrome. They all seem to get fat I don't know why.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Road Dogg is so fat now. :lol


Have you seen Billy Gunn recently? Night & day difference.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn Natty looked extra good tonight for some reason lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Have you seen Billy Gunn recently? Night & day difference.


I know. Sucks they fired him for staying in shape


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ric Flair :mark :mark


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm overthinking anything, your analogy was fucking terrible and I called you out on it. Common sense, man. No, it wasn't a joke. She genuinely believed she could take on Cain Velasquez and win "under the right circumstances" whatever that means.


The analogy is perfect because it's the exact same thing you were upset with Rousey about, her thinking she can beat folk she can't. And to put context to her beating Cain thing

"In any given moment, under the right circumstance, I think it is possible," "You cannot tell me that it is physically impossible. It is possible that in any given moment that I could beat him. I simply believe in my possibilities."

And 

"I never say that I'm incapable of beating anybody, because I don't believe in putting limits on myself," Rousey said. "So I mean, I would have to say if you're just talking about what's in the realm of possibility of what's possible of who I could beat, well I could beat 100 percent of them. You can't tell me that there's a zero percent chance that I can beat anyone on the planet, so I'm never gonna say that." 
https://www.mmafighting.com/2015/3/...etically-i-could-beat-100-percent-of-ufc-mens

Those are two quotes more about her saying she won't accept anything as impossible more than her saying "yeah I'd kick Cain's shit in he stands no chance".


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ric celebration :mark:


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Old junkie who got clean syndrome. They all seem to get fat I don't know why.


Trading drugs for food. Same thing happens to people who quit smoking.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A Flair birthday party is fuckery guaranteed.:done

:flairdance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Naitchaaa Booooooooy!

:flair3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> She's decent looking, I don't know why she wears that god awful Kiss outfit as wrestling gear.


She just looks way better in street clothes. The way her thighs were looking in them jeans :book


----------



## cdyson (Jul 23, 2018)

Why do they always use a photo of Ric Flair from 2005? Lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why was Steph close to tears trying to convince Becky to see the doctor? [emoji848]


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Trading drugs for food. Same thing happens to people who quit smoking.


That's why I'm hesitant to quit smoking. I don't want to get fat.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The3 said:


> I knew it , she was listing to music


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

cdyson said:


> Why do they always use a photo of Ric Flair from 2005? Lol




Because these days he looks like a snail that’s had salt thrown on it


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

So everyone in WWE has a leg injury now?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Unless WWE is gonna cut some slack with the fine per adlibbed word rule, Ric better get that checkbook out. There is no chance in hell Ric Flair is following a WWE script when this is perhaps the last time he will be the centerpiece of a main show.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Old junkie who got clean syndrome. They all seem to get fat I don't know why.


sex and food cause your brain to produce dopamine and other feel-good chemicals just like droogz do

that's why some people who get clean also get fat and/or turn into sex fiends


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Because these days he looks like a snail that’s had salt thrown on it


Holy shit :lmao


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Stalingrad9 said:


> That's why I'm hesitant to quit smoking. I don't want to get fat.


Your mama didn't raise a quitter


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Anyone notice how bitchy Charly has been, while interviewing people :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lipstick Balor? Oh for fucks sake.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Old junkie who got clean syndrome. They all seem to get fat I don't know why.




Not sure if serious. You don’t have an appetite on uppers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Your mama didn't raise a quitter


Fuck that cancer I don't give a fuck. Roman still got a role in Fast and Furious while doing chemo, anything is possible.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092617563761082370


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well Corey Graves just gave it away. Charlotte will definitely be getting added to Becky/Rousey. Fuckin bullshit. I hate this horrid company.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Anyone notice how bitchy Charly has been, while interviewing people :lol


I noticed that. Maybe a character change for her? That or just a one week thing. lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

_"someone is going to have to step up"_ - Corey


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Anyone notice how bitchy Charly has been, while interviewing people :lol


She turning heel lul


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

So where's the follow up to the beatdown Brock gave him at Royal Rumble?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Anyone notice how bitchy Charly has been, while interviewing people :lol


I loved it when she told Bayley & Sasha they straight up failed against Ronda lol!


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Himiko said:


> Because these days he looks like a snail that’s had salt thrown on it


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lashley and lil Lashley is the best part of RAW these days no lie.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Not sure if serious. You don’t have an appetite on uppers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man they were doing uppers AND downers back then


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor's theme is good stuff.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I wish Lio wasn’t so Tiny. He’s actually better to feud with Finn then Bob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Fuck that cancer I don't give a fuck. Roman still got a role in Fast and Furious while doing chemo, anything is possible.


My Great Grandma lived til 97 and smoked 1.5 packs a day up until her death. I don't think smoking is really as harmful as people say. Your ticket is punched when your ticket is punched. At least that's what I tell myself when I buy a pack of darts


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why is Lio Rush's shirt off?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Jesus fuck off already bob


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Well I think your a bathturd!


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Balor still supporting the LGBTQ community with that lipstick he put on.

He's a W-O-K-E KING


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The analogy is perfect because it's the exact same thing you were upset with Rousey about, her thinking she can beat folk she can't. And to put context to her beating Cain thing
> 
> "In any given moment, under the right circumstance, I think it is possible," "You cannot tell me that it is physically impossible. It is possible that in any given moment that I could beat him. I simply believe in my possibilities."
> 
> ...


Dude your analogy was fucking terrible. You're comparing the 135 BW Champion saying he thinks he could successfully take on and defeat the FW, 145 Champion and win...to a 135 female entertaining the thought she could genuinely defeat the 240 Heavyweight Champion of the world. Do you genuinely think this is a good analogy? It's moronic. You know it is.


"In any given moment, under the right circumstance, I think it is possible," Rousey said of beating Velasquez when asked if she thought she could.
"You cannot tell me that it is physically impossible. It is possible that in any given moment that I could beat him. I simply believe in my possibilities."

This was her exact quote, btw. She also claimed she could defeat Laila Ali in a boxing match. She was full of delusion.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lashley cutting promos?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I wish Lio wasn’t so Tiny. He’s actually better to feud with Finn then Bob.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right? Lio is a better talker and character than most of the roster including Balor.

Lashley needs to be in the main event scene, not feuding with 205 live guys.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> So everyone in WWE has a leg injury now?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley is awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lio getting a match on Raw.

:bjpenn


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Not that I care, coz I’ve never been a Bobby Lashley fan, but if he loses the IC title already, it’ll be officially impossible to ever take him seriously


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> My Great Grandma lived til 97 and smoked 1.5 packs a day up until her death. I don't think smoking is really as harmful as people say. Your ticket is punched when your ticket is punched. At least that's what I tell myself when I buy a pack of darts


Same thing. I'm actually more worried about my wallet than I am about my lungs. These motherfuckers keep raising the prices where I live.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> She turning heel lul


I would be all up for that, tbh lol. Be something different and I love the bitchy side of Charly.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lio needs the win here. More talented.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Lio Rush makes Finn Balor look like he's a hoss.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I wanna see Brock vs Lashley :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's kinda hilarious that Balor and Lio are almost the same size


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Finally something decent on RAW..and it’s my least favorite wrestler and Lio Rush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Shit give me a 20 min match between Rush and Balor that would be dope


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Lio Rush just legit hit a better suicide dive than most of the results we see every week :maury Hell, guy isn't even that much smaller than Finn :maury


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I would be all up for that, tbh lol. Be something different and I love the bitchy side of Charly.


Would just make her that much hotter imo :beckylol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So no Dean Ambrose yet? The rate this is going
I won’t even bother to watch lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I wanna see Brock vs Lashley :mark


:vince$


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

When a manager that looks like he'd get dropped by Jimmy Hart takes on a guy who fought Brock Lesnar a week ago and gets a commercial break out of the match. 

A unique way to shit on your talent.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Same thing. I'm actually more worried about my wallet than I am about my lungs. These motherfuckers keep raising the prices where I live.


Ok I lied I don't buy packs, I buy cartons and I buy them from a Native Reserve. I get name brand smokes, not those garbage Native ones though and I pay $80 bucks a carton there instead of $130+ at regular stores.

You got any native reserves around you?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Would just make her that much hotter imo :beckylol


I fucking agree, bro :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I like Braun Strowman, Elias, Bobby Roode, and Drew McIntyre; but is Finn Balor really going to be my only (full-time) male favorite to appear tonight? :lol

The likes of Seth Rollins, Dolph Ziggler, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, and Dean Ambrose are (still) absent


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Ok I lied I don't buy packs, I buy cartons and I buy them from a Native Reserve. I get name brand smokes, not those garbage Native ones though and I pay $80 bucks a carton there instead of $130+ at regular stores.
> 
> You got any native reserves around you?


Maaan I live in France lol. They keep adding taxes on this packs. I'm lucky I live next to Switzerland so I get them for cheaper sometimes.
Carton stands for 10 packs right ?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Why is Finn struggling with lio despite giving lesnar a great fight just a week ago?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

stupid camera man. Lio is gold.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Dude your analogy was fucking terrible. You're comparing the 135 BW Champion saying he thinks he could successfully take on and defeat the FW, 145 Champion and win...to a 135 female entertaining the thought she could genuinely defeat the 240 Heavyweight Champion of the world. Do you genuinely think this is a good analogy? It's moronic. You know it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The analogy is perfect because it makes 0 sense to start pretending a fighter isn't skilled just because they said some shit they aren't/weren't capable of doing. And Max may fight 10lb heavier but he certainly has more than 10lbs of weight on Dillashaw. That quote also clearly states that she knows her beating Cain is unlikely, but she's talking how her confidence and self belief works. But again no matter how cocky you think she is, it doesn't mean she's unskilled.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So no Dean Ambrose yet? The rate this is going
> I won’t even bother to watch lol.


there's still time left for you to be disappointed

don't give up hope :drose


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Why do they look like they could be in a fucking Bantamweight bout on some UFC prelim card.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Get to the back Lashley, you've been banned, buddy"... That match is over, Renee, you fucking idiot.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lio did great.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh HEY Paige


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

At least I won’t have to listen to Renee’s whiny voice much this week :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fucking with my Family


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Are any reviews out on this movie?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Paige :mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The analogy is perfect because it makes 0 sense to start pretending a fighter isn't skilled just because they said some shit they aren't/weren't capable of doing. And Max may fight 10lb heavier but he certainly has more than 10lbs of weight on Dillashaw. That quote also clearly states that she knows her beating Cain is unlikely, but she's talking how her confidence and self belief works. But again no matter how cocky you think she is, it doesn't mean she's unskilled.


At which point did I claim she was unskilled? I implied she was overrated, not unskilled.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This random Paige appearance, just to plug her movie :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's face it, people want to see "other" kind of movie starring Paige :curry2


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Is it going to come with a Brad Maddox director's cut


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Maaan I live in France lol. They keep adding taxes on this packs. I'm lucky I live next to Switzerland so I get them for cheaper sometimes.
> Carton stands for 10 packs right ?


oh damn didn't know you were Europe. Thought you were in N.A. like me. Cartons can either be 8 x 25 smokes or 10 x 20 smokes here. A carton is basically 200 smokes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh, welcome Paige


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Let's face it, people want to see "other" kind of movie starring Paige :curry2


Thats why the male fans in the crowd got so excited lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I know it's WWE, but man seeing Finn take on Brock and Lashley back to back just looks hilarious.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

USA Network's shows. Woof.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Fucking with my Family


Presented by Rachel Steele?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Fucking with my Family


Have you seen her family? I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its weird Lena Headey is in Paige's movie and they don't even show her more than 2 seconds in the trailer nor do they acknowledge shes in it. I mean its just surprising, cause she is the like the main villain on the biggest show in the world Game Of Thrones, you'd think they'd advertise her being in the movie more.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> oh damn didn't know you were Europe. Thought you were in N.A. like me. Cartons can either be 8 x 25 smokes or 10 x 20 smokes here. A carton is basically 200 smokes.


Same here. 

200, Them motherfuckers go down quickly


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092623046043561985


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> USA Network's shows. Woof.


Satan's cable plan has to include Chrysley Knows Best


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Same here.
> 
> 200, Them motherfuckers go down quickly


i remember when i was 15 and me and my friend hung out at this convenience store all night for like a week convincing the clerk to sell us cigarettes and i thought a carton was 20 packs 

then i found out a carton was only 10 packs and for some reason i was very :sadbecky over it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh god not this shit again fpalm


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

There is still time to kick out at 2 after getting kicked in the face twice. Oh wait.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

a moment we all been waiting for


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

EC3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EC3, future world champion


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounded like when DDP's intro said "Self High Five".


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

EC3 finally getting some airtime.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What's Dixie Charter's nephew doing in the RAW zone!!!!?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

ECZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So are they gonna fuck or what lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF?

"Large"

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE signing ex TNA stars. Sad.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EC3 = flop


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa wants to bang him


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why is this landwhale interrupting Bliss?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Are any reviews out on this movie?


86% on RT and a 68/100 on Metacritic. Granted the rating may drop as more reviews come in but it's off to a good start.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can Nia Jax & Tamina just go the fuck away.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

There ya go, sing your own theme song on your debut. Way to go. :lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

She's so irresistable


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nia thinking people care about her.

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

EC3 never gonna talk confirmed.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> i remember when i was 15 and me and my friend hung out at this convenience store all night for like a week convincing the clerk to sell us cigarettes and i thought a carton was 20 packs
> 
> then i found out a carton was only 10 packs and for some reason i was very :sadbecky over it


Classic teenage smoking stuff lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I want a moment of Bliss with Bliss


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WHY is this creature talking? :tripsscust


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

MAKE IT STOP!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

What is Nia wearing?!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So EC3’s main roster gimmick is a mute who makes goofy poses like a retard? Interesting


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nia looks like fucking Humpty dumpty


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Good Grief Bliss, what was that innuendo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

rkolegend123 said:


> So are they gonna fuck or what lol


They were, until Nia interrupted. :lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Does Portland have some overpriced foodie quadruple Big Mac take to give Nia now?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> At which point did I claim she was unskilled? I implied she was overrated, not unskilled.


These posts sound like you trying to paint her as unskilled. I mean retroactively calling folk that were top of the division cans. Saying she got passed, then agreeing she'd still top 5 in the division. But then going "well that doesn't mean anything, she's not top 5 in all of women's MMA". Sounds like you doing a lot of work to down play her just because you don't like her attitude. 



PavelGaborik said:


> You mean like when she got brutally KTFO by Holly Holm and Amanda Nunes and then came to WWE? WMMA evolved past Ronda, so she packed her bags and came to WWE. Go check out the recent records of the majority of her W's in MMA, besides Tate there's is mostly tomato cans. Always exciting to encounter a pseudo-intellectual though.





PavelGaborik said:


> Her being top 5 in an extremely shallow division isn't all that impressive when you consider she was considered invincible while being booked against mediocre fighters for quite some time. There are only a handful of WMMA fighters worth getting excited about in all divisions combined. She's definitely top 5 in her division, but she is certainly not top 5 in all of WMMA.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dean is here to beat up Nia Jax.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Why the fuck wrestlers nowadays just hang out in their spandex fuck that shit it's awkward.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean/Nia is actually gonna happen.

:trips8


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

EC3's only strength is his mic work and they still aren't letting him talk :beckylol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess EC3's new gimmick is a silent wrestler.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

What on earth is Nia wearing, not flattering.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

For some reason Dean reminds me of movie Kano:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank god that Dean Ambrose cut her off.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What boundaries Nia when women had done it before?


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

loooool Nia is really dressed like the overly fat girl who's a bully to other girls we all knew in middle school


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I’m gonna miss Dean so much. :fuck


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

nia you break boundaries all the time 

door frames

railings

etc.

oh you mean you broke boundaries by "entering" the men's royal rumble, like the four other women who did it before nia


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> These posts sound like you trying to paint her as unskilled. I mean retroactively calling folk that were top of the division cans. Saying she got passed, then agreeing she'd still top 5 in the division. But then going "well that doesn't mean anything, she's not top 5 in all of women's MMA". Sounds like you doing a lot of work to down play her just because you don't like her attitude.


Um no, I was implying that she was overrated, not unskilled.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Are you a creed fan? :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

troubleman1218 said:


> 86% on RT and a 68/100 on Metacritic. Granted the rating may drop as more reviews come in but it's off to a good start.


Surprised, might have to check it out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He does look like a Creed fan. haha buried.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are really doing Ambrose/Nia no?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Where are EC1 and 2?" :lol


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Settle down sexual ambrose


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

AMBROSE GIRL DEAN IS HERE 

AND HE LOOKS LIKE HE GIVES ZERO FUCKS


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

This is honestly the most entertaining Dean as been. I like this Dean.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

LOL Dean!

AEW is going to enjoy those mic skills.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

jeez Vince i wonder why new talent doesn’t get over. Maybe bc you make them all seem like fucking giant dorks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean leaving confirmed. They turned him back into sillybrose.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Fuck Dean Ambrose really getting burriiiieeeed but he's funny lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Best segment of the night I don't care, I laughed my ass off :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What’s Dean doing?! :woo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm black and only know of Creed through WWE. Are they really hated or considered something corny folk like?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

EC 3 buried in one promo.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Dean to job to EC3 next on the way out then. 

He is so facing Jax.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What’s Dean doing?! :woo


in the AEW zone?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

people talking about dean being buried but the one that really got buried there was nia :ha

and who gives a fuck if dean gets buried on his way out, wherever he shows up next he's gonna be hot as fuck and everyone knows it


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

In a two minute promo you can just see why they should have went with Ambrose over Rollins. 

Sent from my SM-A300Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Where is EC-1 and 2? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Them leather pants just goes so well with Alexa


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Goofy comedic Dean is back for one last hurrah before he fucks off home


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I'm black and only know of Creed through WWE. Are they really hated or considered something corny folk like?


Are you 12 years old?


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

What's the joke about Creed ? Is he talking about the boxing movie ?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Dean was actually fairly entertaining there. Looks like he gives zero fucks right now


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Dean is behaving like a man running down his notice period.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So it was just a short segment then? Yay I can save time :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Dean is leaving for sure. He's looking like a jobber.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dean about to put over EC3. At least it was entertaining.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So it was just a short segment then? Yay I can save time :lol


They're having a match right now.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Trying so hard to bury Dean. He'll be a star in AEW


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Where are EC1 and EC2 was the line of the show LOL.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

jordyjames26 said:


> In a two minute promo you can just see why they should have went with Ambrose over Rollins.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300Y using Tapatalk


It just shows you how much better Dean is as a character and on the mic than everybody else on the roster.

WWE held him back and somewhat buried him with the goofy crap. If the next company that gets him is smart, he'd be a star. 

Even GOAT-tista and Taker knew Dean was the best of the SHIELD members.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> They're having a match right now.


Oh ok, cool. More Dean for me then :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a random finish.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Trying so hard to bury Dean. He'll be a star in AEW


With the changing of his look and attitude, this is reminding me of Austin. Hope it repeats itself, only for AEW to get the next Austin instead of this crappy company.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Lol dam


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

LOL that finish.

Can't wait for Dean to get out of this garbage company.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Stalingrad9 said:


> What's the joke about Creed ? Is he talking about the boxing movie ?


Creed was a popular band in the late 90s and early 00s that sold incredibly well, but was hated among the anti-post grunge fans (of which, there were MANY at the time due to the decline of many rock genres, esp. after Pantera disbanded) for sounding like a safe, less talented yet more manufactured Pearl Jam. That was the perception. 

Their lead singer sounds like an Eddie Vedder ripoff and Creed lyrics are seen by fans as quite poetic, but by many as incredibly cheesy. Therefore, Creed fans get a dork label.


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Such bullshit

Sent from my SM-A300Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

where's Alexa


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Stalingrad9 said:


> What's the joke about Creed ? Is he talking about the boxing movie ?


Creed the 90s/2000s Christian hard rock band.

I never got the Creed hate (unless it's the usual anti-Christian agenda). They had some awesome hits and sold tons of records. Tremonti is a great guitar player too (his new band is Alter Bridge). Creed weren't hated nearly as much as Nickelback.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

EC3 won his debut match! So glad.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

PavelGaborik said:


> Trying so hard to bury Dean. He'll be a star in AEW


It was entertaining at least. Wins and loses don't matter for Dean. Every one knows he's gonna be putting over talent on his way out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gonna suck when Ambrose is gone for good.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I'm black and only know of Creed through WWE. Are they really hated or considered something corny folk like?


Damn I'm kinda shocked I felt like if there was anyone in the black zeitgeist on here it was definitely you. 

Creed is a very critically acclaimed movie though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Next week Dean will job to No Way Jose


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

wow dean is such a jobber now


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dafuq


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Are you 12 years old?


Are you 40 years old? I don't listen to rock so idk what the joke is about what a Creed fan looks like.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hawkins should really get in the ring with Dean, his best chance yet.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> wow dean is such a jobber now


Lol they arent gonna him beat new talent. When he's leaving the company in two months. When I see comments like this. It's like do people not read the wrestling news the past week? it's only a huge story.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

King Jesus said:


> Creed is a very critically acclaimed movie though


Dean was talking about the band.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well props to Ambrose for staying around to put folk over


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Are you 40 years old? I don't listen to rock so idk what the joke is about what a Creed fan looks like.


ignorant.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Are you 40 years old? I don't listen to rock so idk what the joke is about what a Creed fan looks like.


I'm 24 years old, and I remember what it was like in the early 2000's. Again, are you 12 years old?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PraXitude said:


> Creed the 90s/2000s Christian hard rock band.
> 
> I never got the Creed hate (unless it's the usual anti-Christian agenda). They had some awesome hits and sold tons of records. Tremonti is a great guitar player too (his new band is Alter Bridge). Creed weren't hated nearly as much as Nickelback.


I think it's more of meme than anything. They aren't too too bad, like I don't listen to em, but I also don't have a problem with them.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think I should probably give up on Dean winning anymore in WWE.

Was the match still worth watching?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Well props to Ambrose for staying around to put folk over


He's got to do what he's told, he on a well paid contract and he's the one choosing to leave. He knew what was going to happen to him.

Plus if Renee is staying, he's gotta try and protect her role in the company.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

King Jesus said:


> Damn I'm kinda shocked I felt like if there was anyone in the black zeitgeist on here it was definitely you.
> 
> Creed is a very critically acclaimed movie though


Nah they're talking about the band


Bestiswaswillbe said:


> ignorant.


You super mad I don't listen to Creed huh?


PavelGaborik said:


> I'm 24 years old, and I remember what it was like in the early 2000's. Again, are you 12 years old?


Okay so again if I don't listen to Rock and don't know the perception of who listens to what bands, the joke falls flat.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Mojo scaring me damn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Them leather pants just goes so well with Alexa


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm probably the only one who likes Mojo Rawley


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Didn't we see this Mojo clip last week?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dean was talking about the band.


Let's just say that was a very intentional joke on my part ;>


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Surprised people didn't get the Creed thing since WWE used to have those My Sacrifice video packages back in the 2000s.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is this a new schizo gimmick for Mojo or what :beckywhat


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I think it's more of meme than anything. They aren't too too bad, like I don't listen to em, but I also don't have a problem with them.


Yea it's probably just a meme. Their lead singer wasn't helping things when he had a meltdown a few years ago. lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Black Cobra said:


> Is this a new schizo gimmick for Mojo or what :beckywhat


Mojo to face Dean when he finally surfaces then.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think I should probably give up on Dean winning anymore in WWE.
> 
> Was the match still worth watching?


Yeah it was super short match and EC3 won with flukey roll up like pin. It's not like he destroyed Dean. I'm guessing Dean will feud with EC3 over the next month and lose to him clean in longer match that not flukey finish.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> He's got to do what he's told, he on a well paid contract and he's the one choosing to leave. He knew what was going to happen to him.
> 
> Plus if Renee is staying, he's gotta try and protect her role in the company.


Guess I'm just surprised in the professionalism. Like he's not showing his frustration on his face or going out his way to stink up matches.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey everyone Corbin is still in the Raw Main Event...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Awareness said:


> Surprised people didn't get the Creed thing since WWE used to have those My Sacrifice video packages back in the 2000s.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Guess I'm just surprised in the professionalism. Like he's not showing his frustration on his face or going out his way to stink up matches.


Not everyone is an unprofessional D Bag like Punk and Neville


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

rkolegend123 said:


> I'm probably the only one who likes Mojo Rawley


Nah - I think Mojo has potential. 

But booking / creative needs to decide what they are gonna do with him and go with it and see what happens..

Like several guys he's been a victim of start/stop booking and no real direction. None of that is really his fault..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There's people in this thread that don't know who creed is. Man, I'm getting old af :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why is Corbin still wrestling in businesswear? He stopped being gm months ago.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Stalingrad9 said:


> What's the joke about Creed ? Is he talking about the boxing movie ?





RapShepard said:


> I'm black and only know of Creed through WWE. Are they really hated or considered something corny folk like?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Not everyone is an unprofessional D Bag like Punk and Neville


Lol I was thinking more Austin Aries, as he showed up to work in Impact and showed his ass. But that's true.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Guess I'm just surprised in the professionalism. Like he's not showing his frustration on his face or going out his way to stink up matches.


He seems quite happy if anything. Guess because he's looking forward to the idea of a break and exploring other options.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is Braun basically Big Show now? I mean, he's done. There's no way to get him back to how over he was.

I think it's for the best. He's not 'it'.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Is Braun basically Big Show now? I mean, he's done. There's no way to get him back to how over he was.
> 
> I think it's for the best. He's not 'it'.


I disagree that he's not it. 

They missed a golden chance to make him a credible main eventer in favour of Reigns and Brock though. 

He should go to Smackdown on the next brand switch.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Is Braun basically Big Show now? I mean, he's done. There's no way to get him back to how over he was.
> 
> I think it's for the best. He's not 'it'.


Braun was bigshow when he tagged with a kid at Mania. He'll be dancing and singing and possibly wearing a diaper in weeks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The3 said:


>


But what image is attached to Creed fans is what I'm lost on. Like you know how ICP Juggalo fans have a stereotype, well what's the Creed fan stereotype. Are they like pretentious or corny, what's the deal?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Piehound said:


> Nah - I think Mojo has potential.
> 
> But booking / creative needs to decide what they are gonna do with him and go with it and see what happens..
> 
> Like several guys he's been a victim of start/stop booking and no real direction. None of that is really his fault..


Defiantly agree with you. You can tell he tries very hard, and honestly think he can cut some good promos as well.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

You know Raw is bad when people in this discussion are talking about the band Creed. :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

How obvious is it that Angles pinning Corbin? Yawn.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

The3 said:


>



It's a terrible group and song, but it's almost a bit of warm nostalgia for me now lol.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

I guess nobody is talking about the "new writers" anymore.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Why is Corbin still wrestling in businesswear? He stopped being gm months ago.


It takes WWE creative and wardrobe a bit to catch up....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> But what image is attached to Creed fans is what I'm lost on. Like you know how ICP Juggalo fans have a stereotype, well what's the Creed fan stereotype. Are they like pretentious or corny, what's the deal?


Corny. Lame. a joke. It's like frat boy rock.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Kurt looks like an overcooked hotdog.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Piehound said:


> It takes WWE creative and wardrobe a bit to catch up....


He wears his Constable T Shirt with the sleeves cut off for house shows, its actually a good look for him too.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I remember going to see Raw live and seeing Lord Tensai beat John Cena, hillarious.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Nah they're talking about the bandYou super mad I don't listen to Creed huh?Okay so again if I don't listen to Rock and don't know the perception of who listens to what bands, the joke falls flat.


Lol these are probably the same dudes who "never heard of Kendrick Lamar" back when that was my avatar

I've heard of Creed but it's not like we're talking about the Beatles


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I never got all the Creed hate. That What If music video set to Scream 3 is still one of my favorite music videos ever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That botch.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

King Jesus said:


> Lol these are probably the same dudes who "never heard of Kendrick Lamar" back when that was my avatar
> 
> I've heard of Creed but it's not like we're talking about the Beatles


to be fair creed was much bigger than Kendrick Lamar. I mean they had a south park episode about creed


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

King Jesus said:


> Lol these are probably the same dudes who "never heard of Kendrick Lamar" back when that was my avatar
> 
> I've heard of Creed but it's not like we're talking about the Beatles


"Rap is like mountains, white at the top" motherfuckers hahaha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If I can describe the band Creed as a person, it would be Tim Tebow. Hope that helps.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Corny. Lame. a joke. It's like frat boy rock.


Thank you that's all I was trying to figure out. I'm guessing the Nickelback is hated for the same reason?


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Is this a joke?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Overall, this RAW was A S S.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't believe I wasted my time with this garbage...Is it May 25th yet?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Overall, this RAW was A S S.


I didn't watch, wtf is this main event ???


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So touching a fellow opponent in a tag match is a DQ now?



LOL WTF


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Since when is it a DQ when...

sigh...nevermind. :fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is this the first time in modern WWE history a tag team has been dq'ed for the non tagged partner making contact?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Thank you that's all I was trying to figure out. I'm guessing the Nickelback is hated for the same reason?


Pretty much. Creed though was the religious rock with a reported douche of a lead singer.

Both though would be that 21 year old college frat guy that everyone can't stand's favorite band.


While people was listening to stuff like Pantera, 'Chad' and 'Brad' would listen to Creed.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I like creed so :vincefu


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That being a DQ.

:lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't wait for AEW. I doubt it'll be worse than this garbage.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a shitty RAW this was besides Dean promo


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> But what image is attached to Creed fans is what I'm lost on. Like you know how ICP Juggalo fans have a stereotype, well what's the Creed fan stereotype. Are they like pretentious or corny, what's the deal?


I don't remember much , I think the hate came from Radio Play , The radio was playing "With Arms Wide Open" & "My Sacrifice" too much on commercial radio for a Christian band that where all the hate came from


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

King Jesus said:


> Lol these are probably the same dudes who "never heard of Kendrick Lamar" back when that was my avatar
> 
> I've heard of Creed but it's not like we're talking about the Beatles


Facts I'm just confused because it's not like I shat on them, I just asked what's the deal with the joke. Maybe we undersstimated the importance of Creed lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> I didn't watch, wtf is this main event ???


Braun & Kurt against Drew & Corbin, with a DQ finish omegalul.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The joke was that EC3 looked like the college frat douche. Hence, 'Creed fan'.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Stephanie McMahon/Becky Lynch opening segment + attack

- Ruby Riott's backstage interview alongside her Riott Squad members

- Curt Hawkins/Zack Ryder backstage segment

- Dean Ambrose interviewing EC3 in Moment of Bliss segment


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Forgot about that awesome Stone Cold My Sacrifice video package too. Creed gets too much hate for no real reason.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Well that was pretty rubbish, one way to stretch out the feud. Is it going to be Kurt v Corbin at Mania at this rate.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Pretty much. Creed though was the religious rock with a reported douche of a lead singer.
> 
> Both though would be that 21 year old college frat guy that everyone can't stand's favorite band.
> 
> ...






The3 said:


> I don't remember much , I think the hate came from Radio Play , The radio was playing "With Arms Wide Open" & "My Sacrifice" too much on commercial radio for a Christian band that where all the hate came from


Didn't know they were Christian rock, that's definitely a weird thing to party too lol. But yeah getting a lot of radio play is generally a lightning rod for hate.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't remember who said it, but it's true. RAW was so bad, that Creed ended up being the subject of matter at the end. :HA


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Can't wait for AEW. I doubt it'll be worse than this garbage.


Dude every i see you complain over petty shit, why tf are you watching then?



DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Stephanie McMahon/Becky Lynch opening segment + attack
> 
> ...


Also Hawkins and Ryder getting tv time is awesome too lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

My favourite part of Raw was The Revival becoming the no. 1 contenders for the Raw Tag Team Championships & Charly "the hard truth" Caruso interviewing people!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

rkolegend123 said:


> Dude every i see you complain over petty shit, why tf are you watching then?


Not entirely sure what you're attempting to ask here, but I think you're asking why I watch Pro Wrestling? Probably because I hope to see another Rey/Andrade type of match. Those are worth it, this crap is not. Does that answer your poorly worded question?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> But what image is attached to Creed fans is what I'm lost on. Like you know how ICP Juggalo fans Yes ous or corny, what's the deal?


Yes, though the band sold incredibly well, Creed fans are stereotyped as dorks. The same lyrics that many find uplifting and poetic were being ridiculed for being terribly corny sung by a Eddie Vedder wannabe. 

Keep in mind countless rock fans at the time were on a short fuse, considering a groundswell of us heavily supported acts that were recently gone or on an obvious decline while a small sea of lame same-sounding post-grunge acts swooped in. Creed was seen by many as the embodiment of that and the uplifting, poetic style didn't help matters.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

McGee said:


> Forgot about that awesome Stone Cold My Sacrifice video package too. Creed gets too much hate for no real reason.


Nah they are shitty cookie cutter radio rock.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah I've put over WWE recently since there's been a noticeable uptick in Raw quality since the New Year, but this didn't do anything for me. Not a good episode this week imo.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

I wasn't happy with Raw tonight (before you b****, I've been happy with Raw and Smackdown for the past 3-5 weeks).



The opening with McMahon and Lynch was questionable. I could see how some would feel that there is a 'Stone-Cold' feel going on here with Lynch getting the badass reaction over a McMahon, but I felt Stephanie had no business being here and this was all about her ego. It also made Lynch look pretty stupid as all she had to do was get a check with the Doctor. If the storyline is that she knows she's hurt beyond repair, that's a pretty rough storyline to be carrying for the next two months -- good luck with that one not backfiring. 

We had the Jeff Jarrett/Road Dogg and Elias segment+match. That is at least 1 week overdone. At the rumble it was cool to see Jarrett... the next night on Raw it was a natural finish/send off/fun... this time around it was a waste of time and hurt the product. 

I'll give them a positive for the Bayley/Banks tag match. They obviously had to have Banks/Bayley wins and Banks was real-life injured so they needed to keep her away from the wrestling and they made it a match with the early shenanigans.

The Kurt Angle story was absolutely horrid. They toy us with some big announcement, but he didn't say a single interesting thing and all it led to was a DQ finish match between Angle/Strow and Corbin/Drew. Angle continues to look like a fool in this storyline and I'm not sure it's helping any of the 4. 

The Finn/Lio/Bobby storyline progression was good. No problems there.

The bliss segment was stupid. EC3 kinda looked like a fool and had a really awkward match with Ambrose. Nia being there sucks, fuck her.

The Tag Match was also a major, major down point. The Revival win in a four corners tag match that just last week on Smackdown had 3 pins.. this match was the first pin to win. Revival have now had multiple chances at the tag belts. Just boring to give them another straight chance.



Overall, there was a lot of bad (tag, Kurt angle segment) and questionable decisions (Lynch). At best, there was some OK storyline progression (Finn and HugnBoss connection).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Yes, though the band sold incredibly well, Creed fans are stereotyped as dorks. The same lyrics that many find uplifting and poetic were being ridiculed for being terribly corny sung by a Eddie Vedder wannabe.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind countless rock fans at the time were on a short fuse, considering a groundswell of us heavily supported acts that were recently gone or on an obvious decline while a small sea of lame same-sounding post-grunge acts swooped in. Creed was seen by many as the embodiment of that and the uplifting, poetic style didn't help matters.


So most wasn't even really their fault, just bad timing as far as the music scene was going. Reminds me of ringtone and snap rap era (music that was mostly ringtone material or for snap dancing think Soulja Boy) where a lot of hip hop fans felt it was destroying the culture since more lyrical substance filled rap was starting to lose it's dominance on the radio


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So I skipped Raw today. Came to check in on what happened and see a discussion about Creed.

The fuck?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

raw was pretty damn horrible you could of watch becky opening segment shut off the tv and nothing will of been lost

meanwhile smackdown has daniel bryan,aj styles,andrade,samoa joe,ali,jeff hardy,mysterio,randy orton,the bar,usos,new day,Charlotte,asuka,etc.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> So I skipped Raw today. Came to check in on what happened and see a discussion about Creed.
> 
> The fuck?


Usually the sign of a bad Raw when people start talking about something random like that. :lol

So fuck it, let's keep the Creed discussion going:


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm really not liking the "injury angle" that they're doing with Becky:

-First of all, she just go over a real injury not too long ago, so do we REALLY need to have her fake one now, seriously?

-I fear that they'll use it as an excuse to have her lose a "Mania qualifying match" to Charlotte, or to take her off TV, both of which would be stupid right now.

-It makes her look fearful/paranoid for not wanting to see a doctor.

-Etc.

It just feels really lame honestly. 

On a more positive note though, at least they didn't have Becky get steamrolled by Steph and Ronda was MUCH better here than last week (she needs to be more angry/b****y from now on, it works better for her).


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Yeah I've put over WWE recently since there's been a noticeable uptick in Raw quality since the New Year, but this didn't do anything for me. Not a good episode this week imo.


Sums up my thoughts as well. Am really curious how the ratings will be for tonights Raw. Tomorrow is the state of the union speech and it goes up against the second hour of Smackdown. Could be a bad week for wwe.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> So most wasn't even really their fault, just bad timing as far as the music scene was going. Reminds me of ringtone and snap rap era (music that was mostly ringtone material or for snap dancing think Soulja Boy) where a lot of hip hop fans felt it was destroying the culture since more lyrical substance filled rap was starting to lose it's dominance on the radio


Time was sure as hell a factor (I don't exonerate Scott Stapp for his incredibly corny and unoriginal delivery). Many of us had just lost or were losing movements we heavily identified with. 

Speaking for the Grunge side, the raw authenticity, the escape from polished gimmicks of yesterday, the genuine, generational talent that was revealed at the same time that the veil of pomp and circumstance was lifted, the authentic, pain-soaked delivery of issues of the downtrodden that hadn't been seen on the mainstream since Blues. Those of us who identified with the movement (and I heavily did) didn't like seeing a heavily manufactured, cheesy-sounding Christian band bringing these fluffy messages of motivational poster material delivered by a singer borderline ripping off Eddie Vedder's delivery (Vedder being a singer that we had revered prior to Creed). It was the antithesis of what we gathered around. With Cobain dead, AIC's Lane Staley dying and by 2002 dead, Screaming Trees declined, Chris Cornell evolving to a new project and Grohl spearheading a talented, yet somewhat "high school rock/poppy" band, we were dead in the mainstream water.

I was also among the many hard rockers that had 10 years prior to Creed pegged my all-time favorite band Guns n Roses as being the Rolling Stones. Turns out the "real" band left in as big of a chaotic whirlwind as they came in just 5 years of dominance. After an extremely raw hurricane of drugs, sex and rock and roll swept through with GNR, that evolved to be an incredibly versatile band that flexed great lyrics, Creed didn't sit right with their aforementioned safe, "nerdy" style. 

Outside of my circles, you have the perhaps the most passionate subgroup in the heavy metal crowd who was watching their idolized bands and aggressive style quelled in favor of Creed's and you can see why they would despise Creed and their fans at the time. Pantera had been carrying the heavy metal flag and were wildly popular and supported, but were having issues and disbanded very shortly after a polar opposite band like Creed reached the top. Volatile mix. 

Many of us directed our disappointments at Creed, who was somewhat the antithesis of what the previous guard could agree on :maury. Perfect conditions for System of a Down to swoop in for a few years until subgenres were established again and more equally vibrant at circa 2003. 

Didn't mean to turn this into a modern rock class lecture, but just providing context for those who "don't get it."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Time was sure as hell a factor (I don't exonerate Scott Stapp for his incredibly corny and unoriginal delivery). Many of us had just lost or were losing movements we heavily identified with.
> 
> Speaking for the Grunge side, the raw authenticity, the escape from polished gimmicks of yesterday, the genuine, generational talent that was revealed at the same time that the veil of pomp and circumstance was lifted, the authentic, pain-soaked delivery of issues of the downtrodden that hadn't been seen on the mainstream since Blues. Those of us who identified with the movement (and I heavily did) didn't like seeing a heavily manufactured, cheesy-sounding Christian band bringing these fluffy messages of motivational poster material delivered by a singer borderline ripping off Eddie Vedder's delivery (Vedder being a singer that we had revered prior to Creed). It was the antithesis of what we gathered around. With Cobain dead, AIC's Lane Staley dying and by 2002 dead, Screaming Trees declined, Chris Cornell evolving to a new project and Grohl spearheading a talented, yet somewhat "high school rock/poppy" band, we were dead in the mainstream water.
> 
> ...


Nah no issues at all that was actually interesting. Like I said I don't listen to rock/metal, so the little I do know is via Wrestling or Guitar Hero and Rock Band. Like outside of Fall Out Boy, Paramore, and PatD which was popular when I was in high school, and I know they are considered more pop rock than legit. So it's interesting hearing which bands are beloved and which ones aren't. It's actually interesting to see that like with rap, in rock/metal you can get a sizeable hatedom if folk feel you're too safe or inauthentic, or if you represent a huge shift from what was just popular like with mumble rap.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cryptvill said:


> The opening with McMahon and Lynch was questionable. I could see how some would feel that there is a 'Stone-Cold' feel going on here with Lynch getting the badass reaction over a McMahon, but I felt Stephanie had no business being here and this was all about her ego. It also made Lynch look pretty stupid as all she had to do was get a check with the Doctor. If the storyline is that she knows she's hurt beyond repair, that's a pretty rough storyline to be carrying for the next two months -- good luck with that one not backfiring.


Its quite clear, the storyline is what Becky said, she is a glitch in her plan. Its a slowburn authority manipulating the situation to hold her back because they dont believe in her. Similar to CM Punk and/or DB storyline.

"I care about you, please see the doctor for that knee" to kicking her right in the knee and then announcers highlighting that.

Its a way of adding Charlotte to the mix as a proper heel for the match. 

Becky and Ronda can only go so far in 2 months. It will get stale in a month if they dont do this.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm really not interested in YET ANOTHER "evil McMahon/Authority" angle, enough of that. It got old a long time ago. It's not needed, Becky vs. Ronda sells itself already.

Also it'd help if Steph did or said anything heelish here, which she did not. She came across as perfectly reasonable.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Switchblade Club said:


> Nah they are shitty cookie cutter radio rock.


They're one of the last good rock bands. Better than all this hip hop garbage.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

"Doesn't want to go see a doctor because she's afraid that they might not clear her and she won't be able to compete. So she gets herself suspended, and she might not be able to compete as a result anyway."

Ah WWE going back to the "our babyfaces are self-sabotaging morons" well I see.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

A few highlights of RAW this week include the Stephanie/Becky Lynch segment. I understand the angle they are trying to do but I dont know if everyone will approve of it. Wonder if Becky attacking Stephanie after she got suspended was supposed to be a throwback angle with the Vince/Austin stuff. Ronda Rousey got to be serious for once with her verbal exchange to Becky backstage. That was needed. And she got two easy wins over Liv Morgan and Sarah Logan. 

I remember the Revival beatting other tag teams to become the #1 contenders for the Tag Titles. I remember there was a "cruiserweight" match between Finn Balor and Lio Rush. Boss n Hug Connection won their match to get in the Tag Team Tournament. Of course. And I enjoyed Dean Ambrose asking EC3 a lot of questions in that Moment of Bliss segment. Alexa Bliss was looking hot here too. With the way she kept looking at EC3's body. Oh yeah, I guess Ambrose is on a jobbing tour losing to EC3 in a quick match. Didnt care much about the main event angle (pun intended). And still can't believe Elias randomly became a heel again.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Why do the fans boo Rousey so much?

She’s not a part timer, she’s already a lot better than most of the women, she’s the closest thing to a star the WWE has.

I think I know, but people pretend this certain bias doesn’t exist.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Having someone facing Ronda be scared and insecure before Mania is not a good look for getting people excited for a fight.

Especially since the whole reason why people love Becky is that she's NOT that way.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> "Doesn't want to go see a doctor because she's afraid that they might not clear her and she won't be able to compete. So she gets herself suspended, and she might not be able to compete as a result anyway."
> 
> Ah WWE going back to the "our babyfaces are self-sabotaging morons" well I see.


Fit Becky's character perfectly. She's paranoid authority is trying to hold her down & she knows her knee is fucked. She told Steph to leave it, she didn't, so she attacked her. 

She's not a regular babyface, she never turned, they just stopped trying to get her booed, she's the same person who ambushed Charlotte every week & mocked Edge's neck injury. I don't want to see her being reasonable.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Why do the fans boo Rousey so much?
> 
> She’s not a part timer, she’s already a lot better than most of the women, she’s the closest thing to a star the WWE has.
> 
> I think I know, but people pretend this certain bias doesn’t exist.


Which bias is that

There's so many that could be applied to her

But really the spark that caused them all to explode into general fanatical hate is she's feuding with Queen Rebecca


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WHY is she paranoid though? There was a reason why Bayley, or Sasha, or Austin, or Bryan, etc felt that way. With Becky, the most that we've ever gotten is the Summerslam match, which was played up like "Paige was angry at Carmella and wanted to punish her" and Paige isn't SDL GM anymore. Vince, Stephanie, Triple H, etc have NEVER on-camera been shown to hold Becky down.

All of those onscreen examples had ONSCREEN reasons to feel that way, with Becky it's completely relying on a meta narrative.

It would have been pathetically easy to fix, just have Steph act more overtly heelish, or say anything that didn't come across as 100% reasonable. And she screwed herself since the very thing that she wanted to avoid happened because she was stupid.

And personally, I've had more than enough of WWE depicting it's babyfaces as being stupid to last me a lifetime. And for what, to rehash crap that we've seen a billion times before, no thanks.

Simple fix, Becky is even remotely intelligent and says "let's see what Vince of Hunter have to say about this." And then one of them goes "well if you're really willing to accept the risks, then go ahead, we've both competed hurt ourselves after all."


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Looks like i didn't miss nothing from not watching again. From all these comments lol. Looks like they should fill the show with 3 hours of women wrestling.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Interesting that given who was there and who wasn’t, this was a show where you should have saved the Ronda / Becky stuff for last but they didn’t do that because they know it doesn’t draw and they don’t want Steph associated with a failure.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Well, looks like I tapped out at the right time last night. Anyhow, I've really enjoyed RAW/SD post New Year, but last night was like they reverted back. Not one thing on there was enjoyable to me. The Balor Rush match was MOTN lmao.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Why do the fans boo Rousey so much?
> 
> She’s not a part timer, she’s already a lot better than most of the women, she’s the closest thing to a star the WWE has.
> 
> I think I know, but people pretend this certain bias doesn’t exist.



Same reason that Rock got booed when he played a similar character. fans don't like smiley baby faces. WWE should know this by now, but for some reason they keep trying to force that image.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092646989978685441


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

The Game said:


> Am I the only one that barely understood a word of what Ronda just said?


I feel like she speaks quick just because she is afraid to mess up again. It sounds ridiculous really.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I didn't miss much this week, it seems.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Why do the fans boo Rousey so much?
> 
> She’s not a part timer, she’s already a lot better than most of the women, she’s the closest thing to a star the WWE has.
> 
> I think I know, but people pretend this certain bias doesn’t exist.


Because she's not Becky. She wasn't getting these kinds of boos until now. The one other time at Survivor Series, people were pissed Becky lost her match so Charlotte was a proxy.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Okay,I like her and all but Becky should not get physical with the guys, it looked so bad. Who was that poor sap who had to sell a hip toss for her? lol


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw has been getting better lately but last night was a backwards step in my opinion.

I honestly didn't find anything memorable and this Becky storyline doesn't really hit home with me, we don't need it, just let them both do what they're good at and sell the match.

Also, the lack of Rollins was disappointing and getting reminded of that beatdown  I'm guessing we're saving the Rollins/Heyman promos and stuff till after Elimination Chamber?


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah pretty meh show, thankfully fast forward exists. I have two random musings I wanted to share somewhere though. 

The first was these Mojo promo's, which I like. If only I could even give two fudges about him in ring as when he does these he peaks my interest. He should really be let go and allowed to develop this somewhere else and then bring him back if it hits like EC3, never going to be a ring technician but let him go and hone this character. I guess he stays because of that Gronk guy though (sorry I know nothing about NFL), but yeah Mojo can talk it's just this hype crap when he gets inring. 

The other thing was JJ, Roaddogg and Elias. I really expected Jarrett to hit Roaddogg at the end and I still think that could be where this is headed. He even has his '99 gear now. I'd have gone off script and done it for Roadie doing that awful DX stique that didn't fit at all.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

McGee said:


> They're one of the last good rock bands. Better than all this hip hop garbage.


Last good rock band???

Greta Van Fleet and Ghost are both way better.

& not all Hip Hip is garbage, I like all genres...you are obviously not every open minded.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

there's plenty of good hip hop and plenty of shitty hip hop

it's like anything else


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Oakesy said:


> Raw has been getting better lately but last night was a backwards step in my opinion.
> 
> *I honestly didn't find anything memorable and this Becky storyline doesn't really hit home with me, we don't need it, just let them both do what they're good at and sell the match.
> *
> Also, the lack of Rollins was disappointing and getting reminded of that beatdown  I'm guessing we're saving the Rollins/Heyman promos and stuff till after Elimination Chamber?


It'd help if the injury thing were actually convincing. But they didn't do nearly enough at the Rumble to make it believable that her knee is THIS hurt imo.

Also their "logic" behind this doesn't really work:

"Hey our top male babyface is limited due to an injury right now, and another one is a part-timer, so what should be do with our other most over babyface?"

"Oh I know, lets have her fake an injury and limit what she can do as well, and also paint her as a scared insecure whiner and make it about her boo boo, because that's what people want to see with her obviously. Not two badasses trying to kill each other, no Becky and her boo boo, that's the trick. Oh and lets force the McMahon's in there to, because it's not like people got sick of that story awhile ago or anything, aren't we geniuses."


"New Era" huh WWE, that didn't last long it would seem.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

McGee said:


> They're one of the last good rock bands. Better than all this hip hop garbage.


You have to understand... music punks don't give two shits about the music, only themselves. That's why they have like made-up 'social groups' and 'subgenres' as if they meant two shits in this world. 

If the music is good, I could care less how much those 'fans' try to make it about themselves and being part of the peanut gallery trying to tear down anything successful that doesn't involve people respecting their wants and needs.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yep, looks like we are having yet another weak with poor follow up of opening segments (SD last week and RAW tonight). I was only looking forward to the Steph/Becky segment hoping something of note would actually happen (was also hoping we'd see Charlotte) and yet...
> 
> I just don't really care for anything else.


Judging by the ratings, a lot of people had the same idea. But since this turned into a topic about Creed, I did like Eyes Wide Open and My Sacrifice. 

RAW is horrid outside moments here and there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> Judging by the ratings, a lot of people had the same idea. But since this turned into a topic about Creed, I did like Eyes Wide Open and My Sacrifice.


I enjoyed the My Own Prison album enough to give it some spins.

But yeah, SD was nearly the same last week. Just the opening segment interested me. Same happened with RAW this week. Here is hoping we get a better SD show tonight.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Just watched the show and yet again the segments remain far better than the matches.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I only watched Dean's part of Raw, and man it was funny. "Where's EC1 and 2?" :lmao And the 'raw sexual magnetism' thing :lmao


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I only watched Dean's part of Raw, and man it was funny. "Where's EC1 and 2?" <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> And the 'raw sexual magnetism' thing <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />


That part was funny kinda did make EC3 look a little stupid especially since he wasn't allowed to get a word in.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ambrose segment was the highlight for me. Totally not giving an F it was entertaining. The Becky segment should have been better. It was just OK and Ronda Rousey is a dreadful promo she makes Roman Reigns seem like Roddy Piper compared to her. Ronda overall doesn't impress me and no one I talk to about wrestling cares too much for her. 

The main event was awful and the ending was retarded with that DQ. Tag division is worse than garbage. I enjoyed last weeks Raw quite a bit I felt they actually tried and it was fun and then this Raw was just skippable.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Same reason that Rock got booed when he played a similar character. fans don't like smiley baby faces. WWE should know this by now, but for some reason they keep trying to force that image.


To be fair in 2019 thats the WWE babyface status quo. All Balor ever does is grin like an idiot yet he's pretty beloved. 



Jedah said:


> I didn't miss much this week, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Because she's not Becky. She wasn't getting these kinds of boos until now. The one other time at Survivor Series, people were pissed Becky lost her match so Charlotte was a proxy.


She's been getting more and more boos for a while now. I cant help but think it all ultimately stems from her not fitting the idea of what most people think a pro wrestler has to be thesedays.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Holy fuck, this thread only got 35 pages well into Mania season? :heston Wow.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I only watched Dean's part of Raw, and man it was funny. "Where's EC1 and 2?" :lmao And the 'raw sexual magnetism' thing :lmao


EC1 and EC2:jericho2 . The entire segment once Dean showed up was hilarious AF and saved only by his presence and mic work. Heck, he was the only one who mattered on that episode, not just the segment. He's the real main event of Wrestlemania and should be booked so.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dean made this watchable :lmao

Becky attacking Steph also :mark


----------

